# Meine Strive Basteleien



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

Da ich mittlerweile so einiges an meinem Strive verändert habe, wollte ich nun mal alles an einer Stelle zusammentragen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand was davon.
Dies ist ein Problemlösungsthread. Das gehört für mich zum Hobby. Maches mag nicht wichtig sein, macht mir aber einfach Spass. Wie zB gewichtsreduzierung. Ich bilde mir nicht ein 100g unterschied an welchem Bauteil auch immer bei der Fahrt zu merken. Ich mache es wenn, dann nur aus Liebe zum Material und weil es mir Spass macht Grenzbereiche zu erforschen.

Mein Strive ist ein Schwarzes 2015er Strive AL 6.0 (Gr. reg M ich:168cm SL:75cm 80-82kg fahrfertig)
Der Shapeshifter ist nach ca 800km ausgefallen und wurde recht schnell von Canyon gegen einen 2016er Shapeshifter getauscht. Seitdem läuft das problemfrei.


Eine Liste der bisherigen Mods Stand 09/15
*[edit 3.6.17 aktuelle Bilder hier]:

_*XT Kassette mit OneUp42er Ritzel und Shimano 16T aus dem Vorgängerrad_
[SRAM XX1 11x kassette mit OneUp 44ritzel Upgrade]
SRAM X01 GPX Carbonkurbel
Reset Racing GPXlite BB
Kabelklemmungen verstärkt (Anleitung siehe topic)
Alles auf ispec Klemmung umgerüstet
*Carbocage/77Designz Kefü (Leidensweg siehe topic)
[77Designz Kefü OVAL GUIDE| S3/E-TYPE]
HT Pedale (ME03) (unzufrieden, Kugellager nach 1000km atomisiert, laufen aber auch ohne  )
[nochmals gekauft, diesmal direkt nach kauf geöffnet und ordentlich geschmiert. unbedingt machen dann gutes pedal]
30T Absolute Black oval GPX Kettenblatt (tip!)
*XT Shifter rechts
[XTR Shifter Rechts]
*Aheadkappe von Pop Products
[Rückbau auf original Canyon Aheadkappe (stealth)]
*Canyon SS remote entfernt und SLX shifter gemoddet um den SS zu bedienen. Modding Anleitung siehe hier
[Kindshock carbon remote für sattelstütze und shapeshifter)]
Marshguard
*Ergon SME pro Sattel
[Ergon SME3 pro stealth]
*Easton Haven 35 Carbon Lenker
[Box Components - 35mm One Carbon Trail Lenker 780mm (gekürzt auf 740mm)]
Easton Haven 35 50mm Vorbau + Ti Schrauben
Zee Bremssättel + Ti Schrauben
*CCDB Inline (Einstellung folgt) incl. Huber buchsen
[CCDB Air CS]
*Pike RC 160mm auf AWK umgebaut (Erklärung folgt)
[Lyrik RCT3 170mm (AWK folgt)]
Syntace W35MX Laufräder
Magic Mary/Hans Dampf Bereifung (SGC Tubeless, 1.2/1.4-1.6bar mit Bontrager Milch [klumpt nicht])

Stealth treatment:
SLX Bremsgriffdeckel & Shapeshifter-Abdeckung abgeschliffen und mit Klarlack behandelt.
*Decals weitgehend entfernt (Nitroverdünnung)
[Decals komplett entfernt und alles was glänzt schwarz überlackiert]
Schwarze Aluschrauben für Kabelklemmungen, Cockpit und Schwinge.
Schwarze Titanschrauben für Sattelklemmung, Kefü und Sattelstützenklemmung
*SlikGraphics decals für Pike (SC Nomad Stealth decals) [Lyrik decals entfernt]
[Reifen mit Sonax - "Kunststoff Neu" geschwärzt]
[CCDB Air CS mit folie abgeklebt und Einsteller matt schwarz lackiert.]

[Pink Akzente (Matt Acryl Lack):]
Bremsgriffausgleichsbehälterendkappe, Shapeshifteranzeige sowie CCDB-Climbswitch und Lyric-Verstellkappe (Als Indikatoren für Uphillbetrieb) 
Rahmendecals, Handgeschnitten

[RS Reverb 125 gegen 9point8 FallLine 150mm getauscht (Sitzrohr um 8mm gekürzt, siehe topic)]
[Xt Bremshebel gegen 2016er version getauscht (grund, siehe topic) mit folie abgeklebt (schriftzug geht bei 2016er version nicht mehr ab)]
[Works components Winkel Steuersatz +1.5° (incl.170er Gabel nun 64°DH/65,5°XC]

Shapeshifter immernoch Fehlerfrei! Immer darauf achten das man vollständig im DH bzw XC modus ist und kein Abstand übrigbleibt. Also immer auf Anschlag schalten! Unvollständiges Shiften des Shapes ist die Ursache für Luft in der Ölkammer und damit verbundene Defekte. Ahnlich wie beim Anheben des Rades an einer eingefahrenen Reverb... Luft wird an den Dichtungen vorbei in die Ölkammer gedrückt/gezogen.
Der Anschlag verhindert dies beim SS 
Mehr hierzu im Shapeshifter Technikthread


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

ISCG-edönz mit KeFü Rattenschwanz:

Ovale Kettenblätter gibts mit weniger als 32t nur spiderless. 
daher kann ich keinen bashring fahren. 
Da canyon einen unerklärlichen nicht ISCG Standart am Strive gebraucht kann ich auch nicht ohne weiteres einen bashguard verbauen. 
Da ich eine E13 oder mrp KeFü nicht nur unverschämt teuer und für den Einsatzbereich als overkill empfinde. bleibt mir nur eine basteloption:

Da ich bei meiner Fahrweise ohne Bash nicht auskomme habe ich mir als erstes einen ISCG Adapter von Carbocage bestellt. Dieser wiegt ca 9g und wird am BB per Verschraubung geklemmt. 
Daran passt dann eine Crashplate von 77designz 32t. 

Das war soweit erstmal prima. Allerdings hat sich der Adapter nach ein paar Einschlägen trotz korrektem anzugdrehmoment soweit nach hinten gedreht, das die Crashplate mit dem Hinterbau kollidierte. 
Da ich keinen Bock hatte das BB auszubauen (was bei dem Reset GPXlite nicht ohne zerlegen des Lagers geht) und Carbon Frictionpaste zu gebrauchen, habe ich mir was anderes überlegt:



 
Mit dem Dremel schnell ein paar halbmonde in die Carbonplatte gefräst,



und das ganze mit einer Senkkopfschraube und etwas Loctite fixiert. 
Eine Schraube reicht erstmal bis auf Weiteres. 

Seit die Kette und das KB eingefahren sind, springt mir diese hin und wieder im Ruppigen runter und nach ein paar mal ging mir das hinreichend auf den Sack. Deswegen musste nun auch einen Kefü her.
Da auch das mit einem Ovalen KB nicht ohne weiteres passt habe ich mich nach ein wenig Recherche für die Freesolo von 77Designz entschieden. Da mein BB recht klein ausfällt (41mm) habe ich die XTR unterlegplatte gleich mitbestellt. Passte sofort perfekt. Die Kefü ist sehr klein und superleicht (20g). Backplate aus Schwarz eloxiertem Alu und die Führung aus Delrin. 

Aber... Da durch das Adaptertheater die ganze Konstruktion so weit nach aussen gerutscht ist schleifte nun die Führung am Kettenblatt (ohne Kette) etwa 2mm zuviel. 
Also nicht lange geärgert, die Feile geschnappt und die Rückseite der inneren Hälfte der Delrinführung um ca 2mm erleichtert. und zwar da wo sie auf der Backplate aufliegt. Hab kurz versucht innen auch etwas mit der feile wegzunehmen, aber Delrin ist so ein störisches Material das ich das schnell aufgegeben habe. Aussen ging es recht schnell. Passt. Kette schleift nicht mehr. allerdings war nun der Alu Führungsstift zu lang und musste ebenfalls um 1,5mm gekürzt werden damit man die führung mit der einzelnen schraube wieder fixieren kann. Das ging recht zügig. 




 
passt




 
noch eine der blauen Unterlegscheiben eingesetzt um der Kette etwas mehr Spiel zu ermöglichen da es sonst beim 30/42 Schräglauf unter Last doch zu Schleifgeräuschen kam.

Läuft. 



Wen's interessiert. das ganze wiegt 52g mit Ti/Alu Schrauben mit Originalschrauben 61g. 
Carbocage Adapter 9g
77D Crashplate 32T 32g (-8g mit Ti Schrauben)
77D Freesolo 20g (-1g mit Alu Schrauben)
XTR Unterlegplatte entspricht dem Material das beim Abfeilen der Freesolo verschwand... 1-2g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

Den Umbau der Pike auf AWK habe ich nicht mit Photos dokumentiert. Aber hier ist eins als es fertig war.






Die Ausweichkammer (AWK) ersetzt den Token sozusagen. Sie funktioniert wie ein Token der je nach Belastung (einfedern) sein Volumen ändert. Das Volumen der Tokens ist immer das Gleiche und daher ist die Zahl der verbauten Tokens auch abhängig davon, wieviel Federweg man effektiv ausnutzen will. 

Bei 4 Tokens kommt man mit weniger Anfangsdruck aus als ohne und die Gabel spricht schneller an, aber man wird warscheinlich recht wenig von dem weichen Federweg ausnutzen. 

Da das Volumen der AWK variabel ist kann man mit weniger Druck in der Hauptkammer fahren ohne das die Gabel zusammensackt. Also als ob man 4 Tokens rein macht aber ohne den Nachteil dass die Gabel viel weniger Federweg freigibt. So ergibt sich eine Gabel mit nahezu linearer Kennlinie. Die Progression wird über den Druck der AWK geregelt. 

Funktioniert super. 
Das ganze kommt als Bausatz oder als Plug and Play und ersetzt die originale Topcap der Pike und etwaige Tokens. 
Da das ganze im original Grau eloxiert war und die Ventile und Deckel vernickelt waren, habe ich das noch vor dem Einbau schwarz eloxieren lassen und die Ventile schwarz lackiert. Die Ventilkappen habe ich bei Ebay gefunden. Der Lack hält auf dem Nickel natürlich nur bedingt und ist unter den ventilkappen bereits ab. das sieht man aber nicht und wirklich ran kommt man da ja eigentlich eh nie... 
Bisher echt eine tolle Anschaffung. 

Mehr zur AWK incl einer ausführlichen und technisch versierteren Beschreibung bekommt man hier.


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

Die Kabelklemmen... 

am Strive sind aus recht weichem Plastik. Das hat den Vorteil das sie nicht leicht brechen aber dafür ist es mir schon öfter passiert, das die Züge und Leitungen einfach aus der der Führung hopsen und dann lose herumschlackern. Nervt.  

Das habe ich nun langfristig gelöst indem ich die Führungen einzeln im schraubstock einspanne und mit einem Feuerzeug vorsichtig erhitze und dann von hand nach innen biege um die Spannung zu erhöhen. 



Das klingt erstmal ganz gut funktioniert aber nicht ohne weiteres da sie sich beim Einbau wieder aufbiegen da sie Flacher sind als die zu klemmende Leitung. Das habe ich gelöst indem ich einfach zwei kleine Unterlegscheiben under den Führungen eingesetzt habe. Jetzt schließen sie aussen beinahe am Rahmen ab und mir ist seitdem auch keine Leitung mehr rausgesprungen.


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

Bei den KeFü Photos ist mir gerade etwas aufgefallen.



 

Das ist wohl eine Befestigungmöglichkeit für den Shapeshifterzug. Ist mir nie aufgefallen obwohl es mich schon öfter angenervt hat der Zug dort an der Schraube schleift. 



 
Passt...


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

Kabelbinder sind ohnehin bekannt als schnelle und langfristige Problemlöser.




Bin hier beim treten immer mit der Schuhsohle am Kettenstrebenschutz hängengeblieben. Kein Problem mehr...
Untendran klebt Slappertape von Marshguard




Das ist an sich ne klasse Halterung für den Garmin. Passt aber nicht auf den 35mm Lenker...



mit 2x 2mm Strapsen anstatt der Schraube hält das jedoch selbst auf schnellen verblockten Abfahrten sogar mit Sprüngen und Drops und allem was so anfällt... Hätte ich nicht gedacht!

Ansonsten gebrauche ich Gorilla Tape für Leitungsfixierung und Rahmenschutz and Reibestellen. Das Zeug klebt hervorragend und ist sehr robust. Eignet sich auch hervorragend als Rimtape für den Tubelessbetrieb. Viel einfacher zu verarbeiten als das olle Yellowtape...


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

Zur Entfernung der Decals und Aufkleber:
Ich habs gern stimmig und deswegen musste bei dem Rad so viel wie möglich schwarz werden. 

Ich habe alles was weg musste sehr schnell und einfach mit Nitroverdünnung abbekommen.

Natürlich an der frischen Luft...
Einfach ein altes Unterhemd oder was auch immer tränken und für ca. 1-2min das Decal damit einweichen ohne zu reiben. Danach sollte man das relativ einfach wegwischen können.

Die Aufkleber auf der Pike am besten bei Zimmertemperatur abziehen oder zusätzlich mit einer Wärmflasche aufwärmen. Dann gehen die sehr einfach ab ohne zu reissen.

Meine Stealth Decals für die Pike kommen hierher (SC Nomad Stealth)

Den Schriftzug auf den Schwalbe Reifen habe ich 2x mit schwarzem Edding übermalt und am nächsten tag kurz mit bremsenreiniger drübergewischt. Danach sah es genauso dunkelgrau aus wie die Sticker auf der Gabel. Das hält erstaunlich gut...


----------



## bascopeach (20. September 2015)

Sehr geiler Thread! Ich liebe solche Aufmerksamkeit für Details, wenn mein Strive kommt wird auch auf Stealth getrimmt, bis zur letzten Schraube! 

Ich hab bei Fabien Barel gesehen dass der Schrumpfschlauch für sein Cockpit verwendet, fand ich auch sehr schick und unglaublich aufgeräumt.
Dein Shapeshifter Umbau ist der Hammer! Geht das auch mit SRAM, weißt du das? Und hast du ne detaillierte Anleitung (vielleicht sogar die aus vitalMTB?)


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

Danke! Was hat der denn mit schrumpfschlauch gemacht? Hat du meme Link??
VitalMTB hatte auch eine Anleitung für den Sram shifter. Geht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## bascopeach (20. September 2015)

Ich suche schon aber ich kanns leider nicht finden, er hat (wenn ich es noch richtig weiß) ab dem Ausgang aus dem Rahmen jeweils 2 Leitungen per Schrumpfschlauch verbunden um kein Klappern zu haben und ne cleanere Optik...

evtl. hab ich das auf Pinkbike gesehen, ich suche mal weiter, hat mir auf jeden Fall sehr gut gefallen... ist halt für Montage/Service-Zwecke echt blöd...

Edith: Da isses doch! http://www.pinkbike.com/news/pit-stop-samoens-enduro-world-series-tech-2015.html

Edith 2: Das mit dem Griptape werde ich an Shapeshifter und Reverb auch machen. Hab ich bei meinem jetztigen Rad auch schon immer vor und hab es immer verballert...


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

Ja schrumpfschlauch ist schon klasse wenn man genau weiß wie mans will und da erstmal nicht mehr ran muss. Ich mach das beim nächsten Mal wenn ich die Bremsen entlüfte vielleicht auch. 
Im Moment ist bei mir alles mit Gorillatape verbunden und das Zeug ist der Hammer. Kann später mal ein paar Bilder von meiner leitungsverlegung machen. Bin da im Moment zufrieden.

Edith: goil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirko660 (20. September 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Kabelbinder sind ohnehin bekannt als schnelle und langfristige Problemlöser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421577
> Bin hier beim treten immer mit der Schuhsohle am Kettenstrebenschutz hängengeblieben. Kein Problem mehr...
> ...


Hi. Habe mir einen Garmin Edge 25 geholt und im Internet folgende Halterung gefunden: 

K Edge Gravity Cap

Ich denke das wäre was für dich.


----------



## LanceDD (20. September 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ja schrumpfschlauch ist schon klasse wenn man genau weiß wie mans will und da erstmal nicht mehr ran muss. Ich mach das beim nächsten Mal wenn ich die Bremsen entlüfte vielleicht auch.
> Im Moment ist bei mir alles mit Gorillatape verbunden und das Zeug ist der Hammer. Kann später mal ein paar Bilder von meiner leitungsverlegung machen. Bin da im Moment zufrieden.
> 
> Edith: goil!


Gorilla Tape scheint ja echt der Hammer zu sein. 
Aber wo is die Verbesserung gegenüber von kleinen Kabelbindern, um die Züge zusammen zu halten?


----------



## fanatikz (20. September 2015)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Hi. Habe mir einen Garmin Edge 25 geholt und im Internet folgende Halterung gefunden:
> 
> K Edge Gravity Cap
> 
> Ich denke das wäre was für dich.


Kann ich mal ein Bild mit dem Navi drauf bekommen?


----------



## JRK (20. September 2015)

Hi, schaltet der Shapeshifter bei diesem Hebelumbau automatisch ohne die Verlagerung des Körperschwerpunkts um? So schauts im Vid ja aus..Muss das ein 2-fach Hebel sein?


----------



## mirko660 (20. September 2015)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Kann ich mal ein Bild mit dem Navi drauf bekommen?


Klar. Bekomme es wahrscheinlich morgen geliefert und mach dann mal ein bild


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Gorilla Tape scheint ja echt der Hammer zu sein.
> Aber wo is die Verbesserung gegenüber von kleinen Kabelbindern, um die Züge zusammen zu halten?



Kabelbinder kleben halt nicht. entweder sind sie zu locker und rutschen rum oder sie sind so fest das sie quetschen und auf dauer knicke oder engpässe verursachen, oder sie brechen halt wenn sie ständig in bewegung sind. 
Unterm Tretlager verwende ich auch Kabelbinder um die Leitungen zusammenzuhalten aber am Lenker sieht es im Moment noch so aus. Das mit den Schrumpfschläuchen finde ich schon cool. 

Das Tape was hier zu sehen ist ist jetzt seit ca 3-4 Monaten drauf und macht alles mit. Incl, schlamm Dreck und das Saubermachen danach... Abmachen ist so ne Sache bei dem Zeug... mit etwas WD40 geht der Kleber ganz gut runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Hi. Habe mir einen Garmin Edge 25 geholt und im Internet folgende Halterung gefunden:
> 
> K Edge Gravity Cap
> 
> Ich denke das wäre was für dich.



Das ding ist schon nicht schlecht. das einzige problem ist das ich immer eine schlinge vom Garmin um den arm der Bar/Fly lege damit ich den nicht verlieren kann falls sich die Quarterturn-Verbinding doch mal lösen sollte. das würde hier nicht

 

 ohne weiteres gehen... Müsste man mal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

JRK schrieb:


> Hi, schaltet der Shapeshifter bei diesem Hebelumbau automatisch ohne die Verlagerung des Körperschwerpunkts um? So schauts im Vid ja aus..Muss das ein 2-fach Hebel sein?



Ja klar wenn der entlastet ist schaltet er ohne weiteres in den XC modus... zurück natürlich nicht.


----------



## JRK (20. September 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ja klar wenn der entlastet ist schaltet er ohne weiteres in den XC modus... zurück natürlich nicht.



OK, Danke! Ich hatte da wohl nen Denkfehler.. ;-)


----------



## Jonas29 (20. September 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ja schrumpfschlauch ist schon klasse wenn man genau weiß wie mans will und da erstmal nicht mehr ran muss. Ich mach das beim nächsten Mal wenn ich die Bremsen entlüfte vielleicht auch.
> Im Moment ist bei mir alles mit Gorillatape verbunden und das Zeug ist der Hammer. Kann später mal ein paar Bilder von meiner leitungsverlegung machen. Bin da im Moment zufrieden.
> 
> Edith: goil!



Ich kenn auch nen Canyon Fahrer der das mit den Schrumpfschläuchen gemacht hat. Der hat gemeint es wäre eine heißen Arbeit bis das perfekt passt.


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2015)

Fummelarbeit ist mein zweiter Name...


----------



## LanceDD (21. September 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Fummelarbeit ist mein zweiter Name...


Apropos Fummelarbeit... 

Wie bekomme ich denn sinnvoll die beiden Ausgänge der Leitungen für Shapeshifter und Reverb getauscht? 
Die beiden Hebel sind jetzt auf der jeweils gegenüber liegenden Seite montiert, als Reverb links unter Lenker und Shapeshifter rechts oben. Aber die Kabel kommen nach wie vor an der gleichen Stelle aus dem Rahmen raus, was zu ziemlich engen Radien führt...


----------



## luxaltera (21. September 2015)

Hm hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Aber ich wenn ich's mal mache dann so


----------



## mirko660 (21. September 2015)

Hier sind die gewünschten Bilder:


----------



## mohlo (21. September 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 421691
Dieses "Dings-Bumms" ist übrigens von Jagwire. Nennt sich S-Haken und kann man hier kaufen.


----------



## LanceDD (21. September 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 421691
> Dieses "Dings-Bumms" ist übrigens von Jagwire. Nennt sich S-Haken und kann man hier kaufen.


Ja, die sind auch gut, aber verrutschen immer bissl (ohne Gorilla Tape)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (21. September 2015)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ja, die sind auch gut, aber verrutschen immer bissl (ohne Gorilla Tape)...


Ja stimmt. Zudem "rubbeln" die auch etwas am Schaltzug.


----------



## s1monster (21. September 2015)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Hier sind die gewünschten Bilder:



Weiß jemand ob es so eine Halterung auch für die VDO Geräte gibt?!


----------



## luxaltera (21. September 2015)

Meine derzeitigen Fahrwerkseinstellungen
Gewicht (fahrfertig incl. Rucksack mit 2l Wasser): 82kg

RS Pike RC (AWK)
Druck (psi)
Hauptkammer/Ausweichkammer
52/90

Rebound: +3

Sag: ca.30%
Federwegausnutzung: 157mm


CCDB Inline (*)

175psi
1L (5S) Volume Spacer 

Von offen. Clicks/Umdrehungen (c/u)
LSR 1c+ 
HSR 4u+ 
LSC 4c+
HSC 0,5u+ 

Sag: 18mm
Federwegausnutzung: 55 von 57mm 

Ermittelt in ein paar feuchten Tagen Rabenberg. 
Ich fahre recht flott. Wurzel- und Steinfelder nehme ich meistens schnell und direkt statt langsam und technisch. Das gleiche gilt für Anlieger, Sprünge und Drops. Meine Einstellung ist entsprechend schluckfreudig ohne zu weich für knackigen pop bei Sprüngen zu haben. Also mit weicher druck- und knackiger Zugstufe. Für langsames technisches Fahren nicht wirklich geeignet. 

Im flacheren, felsenfreien Brandenburg, wo Geschwindigkeiten jenseits 40kmh selten sind, sehen die Einstellungen etwas anders aus:

Pike: 60/100psi
Sag: 28%
Restfw: 10mm

CCDBi: 185psi 
Sag: 16mm
HSR: 3u+ (*)
HSC: 1.5u+

*= die Einstellungen meines ccdb bitte vorerst ignorieren. Der ist nämlich kaputt und ich weiß nicht in wie weit sich das auf meine Einstellungen ausgewirkt hat. Wenn er vom Archive zurückkommt, mach ich hier nochmal Meldung und passe die Werte entsprechend an.


----------



## luxaltera (24. September 2015)

Meh edit


----------



## luxaltera (24. September 2015)

Langeweile... Tape. Wenn der Kollege ewig braucht um sein bike startklar zu machen. Jetzt haben die bremsbackenspacer ein Zuhause wo sie sauber bleiben...


----------



## mohlo (24. September 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 422608 Langeweile... Tape. Wenn der Kollege ewig braucht um sein bike startklar zu machen. Jetzt haben die bremsbackenspacer ein Zuhause wo sie sauber bleiben...


Und warum liegen sie nicht *in* der Box?


----------



## fone (24. September 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 421691


Verdammt! Danke!


----------



## luxaltera (25. September 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Und warum liegen sie nicht *in* der Box?



D lebt kettenöl, fett und die dose brunox... Da hält weder das tape wenn mal was ausläuft noch haben da irgendwelche bremsbelagrelatierten Dinge was zu suchen.


----------



## Fat-Biker (25. September 2015)

Hallo
wie bist du denn mit den Syntace Laufrädern zufrieden?
Ich überlege auch für nächstes Jahr, ob ich die für mein Spectral kaufe (kommen die Reifen dadurch breiter raus? Mit wie viel Druck fährst du? Welche Reifen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (25. September 2015)

Sehr geiler Thread, tolle Detaillösungen


----------



## bascopeach (25. September 2015)

Hey du Star... Du bist auf Facebook!


----------



## onlyforchicks (25. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr macht Euch ja ganz schön Arbeit mit dem Strive 

Darf ich mal fragen was Ihr für Erfahrungen bezüglich "Bikepark Einsätze" mit dem Strive habt?
Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Bike für gelegentliche Parkeinsätze (kein Hardcore Geschreddere, eher Beerfelden und solche Sachen) und eben auch noch tourentauglich für Pfälzer Wald und Co.

zur Auswahl stehen momentan Giant Reign und eben das Strive. Jeweils in der Aluversion.

Gibt's da Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps dazu aus der Runde ?

Gruß und schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## luxaltera (25. September 2015)

Fat-Biker schrieb:


> Hallo
> wie bist du denn mit den Syntace Laufrädern zufrieden?
> Ich überlege auch für nächstes Jahr, ob ich die für mein Spectral kaufe (kommen die Reifen dadurch breiter raus? Mit wie viel Druck fährst du? Welche Reifen?)



Ich hab die 35er Und das macht einen fühlbaren unterschied. Direkter und stabiler in Schnellen Anliegern. Kein wegrutschen oder wegknicken und dadurch auch viel weniger Gefahr auf Dellen und Kratzer an der Felge. Die Dinger sind steif wie sau und von gewicht bei der Breite nur von Carbon zu schlagen. Will nix anderes mehr und Steck schon mehrere Leute damit an mit denen ich manchmal fahre.


----------



## luxaltera (25. September 2015)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ihr macht Euch ja ganz schön Arbeit mit dem Strive
> 
> ...



Du beschreibst ja eigentlich genau die Zielgruppe... Das passt schon sehr gut. Das Giant geht auch super. Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner Abnehmen. Meine Wahl ist klar...


----------



## onlyforchicks (25. September 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Du beschreibst ja eigentlich genau die Zielgruppe... Das passt schon sehr gut. Das Giant geht auch super. Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner Abnehmen. Meine Wahl ist klar...



ok, danke für deine Einschätzung. preis / Leistung geht eh kein Weg an deiner Wahl vorbei... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (26. September 2015)

Sag mal, die 77Designz bei dir ist keine S3 oder? Das CF das ich bestellt hab hat aber anscheinend ne S3 Kefü von E13....

Möchte mir auch gerne die FreeSolo holen, aber da brauch ich dann die S3 oder?

Und geht beim Strive nicht so n Canyon Adapter von ihrem Standard auf ISCG03? Dann kann man auch ne Crashplate von 77 dranklatschen, so wollte ich das eigentlich bei mir machen...

Weiß aber noch nicht ob ich bei nem 30Blatt wirklich eine brauche, würdest du eine empfehlen?

Edith: Kannst du mir noch die ganzen Ti-Schrauben die du getauscht hast hier aufschreiben? Das wäre mega, dann muss ich nicht alle selber messen


----------



## sp8 (28. September 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ich hab die 35er Und das macht einen fühlbaren unterschied. Direkter und stabiler in Schnellen Anliegern. Kein wegrutschen oder wegknicken und dadurch auch viel weniger Gefahr auf Dellen und Kratzer an der Felge. Die Dinger sind steif wie sau und von gewicht bei der Breite nur von Carbon zu schlagen. Will nix anderes mehr und Steck schon mehrere Leute damit an mit denen ich manchmal fahre.


spekuliere auch mittelfristig auf neue Laufräder und würde mir ebenfalls richtig breite Felgen zulegen.. was sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit Reifenbreite, wieviel passt rein ins Strive? geht 2.5" noch? die ausgelieferten Maxxis sind ja glaub 2.3", würde mal spaßeshalber auch SG oder sowas ausprobieren aber wenn sie schon gar nicht reinpassen wäre es etwas unnötig Geld ausgegeben. hast du sowas schon probiert?


----------



## luxaltera (28. September 2015)

Double Post.


----------



## luxaltera (28. September 2015)

Bin grad in Südwales am biken.  (Afan Forest) 
Hab ganz bescheidenes Internet... Aber werde versuchen


----------



## luxaltera (28. September 2015)

Also an der engsten Stelle am Hinterbau habe ich im Moment ca 4-6mm Platz. Nicht viel. 
2.5er Reifen wird glaub ich zu eng da die ja auch noch etwas arbeiten können müssen. Jedenfalls mit ner 35er felge. Ich mach nachher mal ein Photo...


----------



## fanatikz (28. September 2015)

Für alle die ebenfalls eine Suchen, die Hülse für die 150er Reverb in 30,9 ist wieder beim Gabelprofi verfügbar, hab eben Versandbestätigung erhalten...


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2015)

Syntaceachse hinten passt rein


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2015)

Ist das ein Inbus ?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist das ein Inbus ?



Ja,

hab schon am ersten Tag hinten auf die Syntaceachse gewechselt, da die Gabel auch 5er Inbus ist, hab ich nun alles 5er Inbus.

Seit ein paar Tagen hab ich dann den Syntace Schlüssel drauf, der wird einfach in die Achse reingesteckt




 

 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/X-12-Steckachse-p24463/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/X-Fix-Steckachsen-Schnellspannhebel-p33421/


----------



## numinisflo (29. September 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Danke! Was hat der denn mit schrumpfschlauch gemacht? Hat du meme Link??
> VitalMTB hatte auch eine Anleitung für den Sram shifter. Geht auf jeden Fall.



Hier sind auch noch Bilder von der Lösung mit dem Schrumpfschlauch.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/pinkbikes-ews-pro-rides-fabien-barel-canyon-strive-2015.html

PS: bester Thread seit langem. Sehr geil deine Liebe zum Detail. Macht auch mir als deutlich grobschlächtigigerem nicht Canyon Fahrer viel Spaß hier zu lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (29. September 2015)

Danke für den link. Ist ein Projekt wenn ich wieder daheim bin. Schön das du hier was von hast  

Im Moment frage ich mich ob mein inline im Arsch ist. Brauch da etwas vergleichserfahrungen...

 Rebound fühlt sich sehr schnell an und es ist beinahe kein Unterschied zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu. Bin heute auf die Fresse geflogen weil der Hinterbau kickt wie sau... Dank Vollbart hält sich der Antlitzschaden in Grenzen...  
Wie ist das bei den anderen inline Besitzern am Strive? Gibt es eine Einstellung bei der er wirklich langsam ausfedert?


----------



## luxaltera (29. September 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu Reifenfreiheit. 

Hans Dampf auf 35er Syntace felge 



Sitzstrebe




Kettenstrebe


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2015)

Holla, hab mir auch n hans geholt, mal guggn obs bei mir auch so knapp is

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier sind auch noch Bilder von der Lösung mit dem Schrumpfschlauch.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/pinkbikes-ews-pro-rides-fabien-barel-canyon-strive-2015.html
> 
> PS: bester Thread seit langem. Sehr geil deine Liebe zum Detail. Macht auch mir als deutlich grobschlächtigigerem nicht Canyon Fahrer viel Spaß hier zu lesen!




Beim Barel hab ich grinsen müssen, das hab ich vor 10 Jahren das erste Mal gemacht.


----------



## caress (4. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Frage zu den enfernten Decals:
Bei dem Strive sind diese ja überlackiert am Rahmen, im Gegensatz zu Felgen und Gabel die sich ja einfach entfernen lassen.
Wie können diese denn dann mit Hilfe von Nitro entfernt werden?
Oder gibt es verschieden Varianten des 2015er Strives, eines mit Decals andere mit Lackierungen?

Ansonsten: tolle Arbeit! 
Die Varianten der Fahrwerks Einstellung fand ich sehr interessant.
Für die Kabel und die anderen Scheuer & Lautstärke Stellen nutze ich das gute alte 3M Mastic Tape. Was im Verglich zu dem Gorilla Tape jedoch sehr klobig im Resultat aussieht.


----------



## maninam (4. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

würde sich ein Spiralschlauch zum Bündeln der Leitungen/Züge auch eignen, bzw. hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung?

http://www.amazon.de/Tecline-690660...qid=1443954516&sr=8-4&keywords=spiralschlauch reichen 6mm Kleinstdurchmesser um die Leitungen stramm zusammenzuhalten?


----------



## fanatikz (4. Oktober 2015)

maninam schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde sich ein Spiralschlauch zum Bündeln der Leitungen/Züge auch eignen, bzw. hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Tecline-690660...qid=1443954516&sr=8-4&keywords=spiralschlauch reichen 6mm Kleinstdurchmesser um die Leitungen stramm zusammenzuhalten?


Genau Diesen gab ich für diesen Zweck bestellt, hatte allerdings noch keine Zeit den Schlauch anzubringen...
Ich geb Feedback sobald das erledigt ist.


----------



## luxaltera (4. Oktober 2015)

caress schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu den enfernten Decals:
> Bei dem Strive sind diese ja überlackiert am Rahmen, im Gegensatz zu Felgen und Gabel die sich ja einfach entfernen lassen.
> Wie können diese denn dann mit Hilfe von Nitro entfernt werden?
> Oder gibt es verschieden Varianten des 2015er Strives, eines mit Decals andere mit Lackierungen?
> ...



Beim schwarzen sind die sachen nicht überlackiert aber das ist auch ein eloxierter Rahmen bei dem blauen weiß ich es nicht. Denke aber das es da Lack ist und daher auch uberlackiert. Aber ganz ehrlich, das blaue ist so schlicht gehalten und sieht geil aus so wie es ist. Da würde ich nichts entfernen es sei denn es geht einfach, kannst es ja mal bei der Sitzstrebe versuchen...


----------



## luxaltera (4. Oktober 2015)

Muss mal loswerden das mein ccdb inline also Tatsache im arsch ist und daher meine Einstellungen Unsinn sind. Der erbauend ist voll reingedreht und macht gar nichts. Ist einfach offen. Bei der Kompression bin ich's mir nun auch nicht mehr sicher aber die fahre ich eh recht offen. 

Also, meine einstellwerte zum inline bitte bis auf weiteres ignorieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (4. Oktober 2015)

Habe den Reifendruck im wales Urlaub noch weiter nach unten korrigiert. 
Vorne (Magic Mary) 1.2 bar (18psi)
Hinten (Hans Dampf) 1.4 bar (20psi)

Geht wie sau. 

Gabel druck ist auch nach unten gegangen, die Fahrweise ist dafür etwas aggressiver geworden. 

Hauptkammer/AWK
55/90 psi

Da bleibt selbst bei den großen Drops noch immer etwas übrig aber sie schluckt sehr gut weg ohne zu versacken. Selbst im steilen habe ich mit der AWK Pike ein sehr sicheres Gefühl, 
Heute in St. Andreasberg gut Gas gegeben und trotz kaputter Dämpfung viel Spaß gehabt!


----------



## mirko660 (4. Oktober 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Habe den Reifendruck im wales Urlaub noch weiter nach unten korrigiert.
> Vorne (Magic Mary) 1.2 bar (18psi)
> Hinten (Hans Dampf) 1.4 bar (20psi)
> 
> ...


Welche Mischungen an reifen fährst du genau?
Ist tubeless ein Problem bei den Schwalben?
Merkst du eigentlich einen Unterschied zu dem Maxxis bezüglich Rollwiderstand?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Oktober 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Habe den Reifendruck im wales Urlaub noch weiter nach unten korrigiert.
> Vorne (Magic Mary) 1.2 bar (18psi)
> Hinten (Hans Dampf) 1.4 bar (20psi)
> 
> ...



Haste Procore drinnen?

Wenn ich mit meinen 65kg mit 1,4 bar hinten fahre, hab ich danach ne eckige felge.


----------



## luxaltera (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab ne 34er felge. Da geht das. Außerdem bin ich 168 mit 80-82kg fahrfertig (incl 2l Wasser) 

Das passt für mich prima. Auf ner kleineren Felge fahre ich auch mehr. Ich raste mih im Moment an den Grenzbereich ran. Und bei einer Wurzel hab ich haute auch die Felge gehört aber das war auch grob fahrlässig von mir


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Oktober 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 34er felge. Da geht das. Außerdem bin ich 168 mit 80-82kg fahrfertig (incl 2l Wasser)
> 
> Das passt für mich prima. Auf ner kleineren Felge fahre ich auch mehr. Ich raste mih im Moment an den Grenzbereich ran. Und bei einer Wurzel hab ich haute auch die Felge gehört aber das war auch grob fahrlässig von mir



Dann haste wohl n anderen Fahrstil, Kollege hat ne Syntace 40er, TrailKing 2,4er vorn und hinten, da geht hinten auch nix unter 2bar, hat um die 75-80kg fahrfertig. 
Die EX1501 sind zwar nur 25mm, da knallts schon bei 2,2 bar bei mir... Bin deshalb echt am überlegen, zumindest hinten Procore zu verbauen, als Felgenschutz.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2015)

maninam schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde sich ein Spiralschlauch zum Bündeln der Leitungen/Züge auch eignen, bzw. hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Tecline-690660...qid=1443954516&sr=8-4&keywords=spiralschlauch reichen 6mm Kleinstdurchmesser um die Leitungen stramm zusammenzuhalten?




Ich hatte mal einen von Conrad....Fazit: totaler Mist und echt häßlich am Rad.
Habe ich gleich wieder weggeschmissen.

Das mit Schrumpfschlauch ist die schönste Lösung. Alternative: gutes Isolierband, gewickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (4. Oktober 2015)

Isoband geht nicht lange gut. Bisschen Nässe und Staub sind schon rollt sich das ab. Denke auch das schrumpfschlauch gut ist, halt sehr arbeitsaufwendig


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Oktober 2015)

Mit der Sonneneinstrahlung sollte auch der Kleber vom Isoband wohl verrinnen, denk auch dass n Schrumpfschlauch die beste alternative is.


----------



## luxaltera (4. Oktober 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dann haste wohl n anderen Fahrstil, Kollege hat ne Syntace 40er, TrailKing 2,4er vorn und hinten, da geht hinten auch nix unter 2bar, hat um die 75-80kg fahrfertig.
> Die EX1501 sind zwar nur 25mm, da knallts schon bei 2,2 bar bei mir... Bin deshalb echt am überlegen, zumindest hinten Procore zu verbauen, als Felgenschutz.



Kann sein. Ich fahr sehr aktiv. Schön schnell aber halt so das ich nicht knallhart in Größe Steine oder Wurzeln einraste sonder eher druberfliege oder dran vorbeifahre. Komm bisher damit gut klar. Und wie Edgar heute in Sankt Andreasberg alle trails gefahren und vor allem die schwarzen recht zügig abgefahren und nur einmal die Felge gehört. Viel schneller komme ich nur mit mehr federweg runter. Und mein federweg ist auch sehr soft, daher auch die schnelle Zugstufe... Vielleicht hat das was damit zu tun.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe das mit dem Schrumpfschlauch früher immer gemacht.
Kann man ja mal machen, wenn man den Zug wechselt oder die Bremse entlüftet.


----------



## luxaltera (6. Oktober 2015)

So viel Arbeit wars am ende nicht. Die Bremse muss ohnehin nochmal entlüftet werden und die reverb kann einmal auf und zu machen ab. 

Bräuchte mehrere lagen Schrumpfschlauch an der Abzweigung des Schaltzuges und an den Enden habe ich auch doppelt bzw dreifach gearbeitet damit das nicht so schnell ausleiert... Wir werden sehen wie es sich macht. 








Und da ich mit dem Zeug eh schon am upgraden war...





... Hab ich das Dingsbums auch gleich damit eingeschrumpft. Jetzt verdreht es sich nicht mehr und klappert auch nicht so rum. 

Cockpit ist damit klapperfrei.

Es klappert aber trotzdem noch was wenn der Hinterbau schnelle Schläge einsteckt. ich habe beim Schaltzug einfädeln die Ursache gefunden. Nämlich der Schaltzug in der Kettenstrebe. Wenn man an dem tippelt dann macht der Krach. 
Hab das mit etwas tape und kabelbindern nun auf Spannung gebracht. 








Hoffe es hilft auf Dauer. Bei der testrunde haben nun nur noch die Speichen und die Kette Geräusche gemacht. 






Habe noch an ein paar Stellen die klappern könnten Slappertape zwischen Leitungen und Rahmen gepappt. Das Zeug ist Klasse.






Zu guter letzt auch herausgefunden das meine Pike knarzt wie sau... Dämpfer im arsch/Pike knarzt. Leck...


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, die Videos habe bei mir kein Ton


----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir geht's in jedem Browser...


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

Chrome will nicht, Firefox hingegen schon, k.a. egal

Haste schon probiert Gabel auszubauen, Steuersatz zu reinigen, einfetten und wieder zusammenbasteln?


----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Mache ich jetzt. Mache danach nochmal Meldung


----------



## Borinquen (7. Oktober 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426098



Ich sehe du hast die Crash-Plate von 77Designz. Fährst du die in der Kombi mit den KeFü?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Steht alles weiter oben. Freesolo + crashplate auf carbocage adapter


----------



## Borinquen (7. Oktober 2015)

Ups...Glatt übersehen ;-)  Zufrieden mit der Freesolo?


----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Macht bis jetzt was sie soll. Hab die ordentlich durchgeschüttelt und bisher keine Abwürfe oder Klemmer gehabt


----------



## luxaltera (14. Oktober 2015)

Nächstes Projekt kettenlinie. 

Das mit dem carbocage Adapter funktioniert zwar nach wie vor. Aber ideal ist die kettenlinie auf dem 42er nicht. Der ccadapter hat 2.5mm und das sind halt 2.5mm kettenlinie die nach außen wandern. Suboptimal. 

Werde jetzt zwei Sachen versuchen
1. Canyon Hammerschmidt Adapter 
2. Eigenbau aus 2  carbocage Adaptern. 
Idee Ansatz: Das Loch in der Mitte muss bei beiden Adaptern größer damit es über die BB Hülse passt. Dann muss ein Adapter passende Löcher für die Canyon Aufnahme bekommen und der überstand wird abgesägt und abgefeilt. Dann werden beide Teile entsprechend mit 2 Komponenten carbonkleber miteinander verklebt, evt mach ich noch ein paar Löcher durch das verklebte Stück und klebe ein paar Stifte ein um es zu sichern, dann wird das mit Klarlack oder Nagellack versiegelt. Sollte nicht mehr als 20g wiegen wenn es fertig ist. 

Habe parallel mal bei carbocage angefragt ob die sowas nicht einfach mal für uns canyoneros bauen wollen da das ja nicht nur ein Strive Problem ist. Wäre geil wenn die sowas aus einem Stück bauen könnten. Bin gespannt ob/was die Antworten... Ansonsten, falls jemand jemanden kennt der sowas aus Carbon oder als herstellen könnte... 


Ich berichte wieder... Vielleicht mal in einem eigenen Thread hierfür...


----------



## G-Point (14. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du eine CAD Datei erstellst, kann ich bei mir ums Eck eine Firma fragen, die kann Carbon mit Wasserstrahl bearbeiten.


----------



## whurr (15. Oktober 2015)

Am Torque passt das mit dem Canyon Adapter und der 77 Kefü plus Bash bestens.


----------



## luxaltera (16. Oktober 2015)

Heute den DB Inline von Flatout Suspension zurückbekommen. Sehr netter Kontakt und schnelle Abwicklung. Alles auf Garantie zum Glück. Und da ich keine Lust hatte den sofort einzubauen gleich nochmal das lacktöpfchen ausgepackt und den goldenen climbswitch gestealtht...
Hebel mit schwarzem Modelbaulack und dann im Ofen bei umluft (150°) für 10min eingebrannt. Macht den Lack sehr hart. 






Laserlogos und versteller sind mit Endung geschwärzt. Das hält gut genug und ist einfach aufzufrischen. Auf den Logos bleibt es dunkelgrau und sieht besser aus als ganz schwarz.


----------



## checker4711 (15. November 2015)

@luxaltera
DANKE für all die Anregungen. Ich dachte vor Deinem Thread, dass ich mit meinem Strive CF "schon" fertig sei.
Aber sowohl der AWK Tip, als auch der Tip mit dem AbsoluteBlack Oval Chainring (fahre ich übrigens ohne KeFü) sind wirklich bombe! Die Bike-Performance macht dadurch wirklich nochmal einen Sprung nach vorne.
Ein paar Tips hätte auch ich evtl. noch:
1. Anstatt den SLX shifter auf SS zu modden, würde ich einfach den Kindshock Southpaw empfehlen. -Kostet mit €35 recht wenig.
-Leichte Montage ohne Modding. Leider konnte ich meinen noch nicht "anschliessen", da ich (wie der Rest der Welt) immer noch auf meinen Austausch-SS warte... Ich glaube mittlerweile auch zu wissen, warum Canyon immer noch diesen "unergonomischen" Hebel liefert. Ganz einfach, weil dieser Hebel auch mit 2-fach Kettenblättern funktioniert. Dagegen funktioniert ein ergonomischer "unter Lenker" Hebel nur in Verbindung mit einem 1-fach Kettenblatt. Denke also keine Hoffnung, dass Canyon da "nachbessert". Daher selbst ist der Tuner 
2. Bremsen auf Magura MT7 gewechselt: zusammen mit Dämpferwechsel auf CC DBAir CS, AWK Tuning und Oval Chainring die BESTE Investition. Kein Vergleich zur SRAM Guide. Damit Du eine Vorstellung bekommst, die Magura hat min. ne Bremskraft wie die Code Avid aber das Ganze halt kombiniert mit perfekter Dosierbarkeit (denn bei der Avid gibt's ja bekanntlich nur 0 oder 100%).
3. Sattelklemme auf Schnellspanner gewechselt: so vermeide ich den Umbau der Reverb auf ein längeres Rohr (lästig und viiiiel zu schwer). Auf dem Trail fahre ich etwas länger, im Park wird dann vorher kurz runtergeschoben.
4. Reifen:
Hinten: zuerst auf HD gewechselt, dann jedoch wieder zurück auf den Original Minion DHR II - der rollt einfach deutlich besser. Und das Ganze als tubeless.
Vorne: MMary - hab da einfach noch nix besseres gefunden. Hier jedoch mit Schlauch, denn mir ist schon 2mal der komplette Reifen von der Felge gesprungen nach einer unsauberen Landung - schmerzhaft und teuer, da Laufrad im Arsch.
5. Laufrad vorne auf Ryde Edge 28 gewechselt: günstigere Alternative zu Deinen geilen Syntace W35MX Laufrädern (irgendwo muss man ja sparen). Und teuer lohnt sich bei mir hier nicht (siehe 4.)
6. Grösstes Blatt auf Kassette von 42 auf 44T von OneUP gewechselt - gibt's hier: http://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products/products/x-cog-44t-sprocket
In Verbindung mit dem 32T Oval Chainring (durch die ovale Geometrie tritt man das locker) eine perfekte Kombi wenn's mal richtig steil wird.
7. Syntace Number Nine Pedale: unverschämt teuer (wie alles von Syntace) aber einfach unschlagbar leicht und trotzdem haltbar (ne Anschaffung für's Leben)
8. Cageless Bottle von Fabric: bei richtig geilen Erfindungen fragt man sich, warum da vorher noch niemand drauf gekommen ist. Diese Flasche ist so eine Erfindung. Gibt's hier: https://r2-bike.com/FABRIC-Bottle-Cage-Cageless-Waterbottle
9. Black Diamond Grip Tape auf alle Kontaktflächen im Cockpit, d.h. Bremshebel, Schaltungshebel, Reverb Hebel, Southpaw Hebel: solange man nicht ohne Handschuhe fährt (wer macht das?) einfach viel sicherere Bedienung, da Abrutschen ausgeschlossen ist.
10. Die ALLERwichtigste Tuningmassnahme hatte ich fast vergessen: habe den Rock Shox Monarch Debon Air Dämpfer gegen einen CC DBAir CS getauscht - das sind Welten! Aber das hatte ich ja alles schon mal ausführlich im Strive 2015/2016 Erfahrungen Thread beschrieben (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/strive-2015-2016-erfahrungen-fragen-und-antworten.727852/page-92). Und mir dafür einen Shitstorm eingehandelt. Denn ausser Dir wollte das keiner verstehen.


----------



## luxaltera (15. November 2015)

Freut mich das du dich hier wohlfühlst! Den slx Stifter habe ich deswegen vorgezogen weil der Dank ispec an die bremshebelschelle passt und damit der Lenker aufgeräumter ist beim Southpaw spare ich zwar 5g (uiuiuiuiui) aber dafür hab ich wieder eine Schelle neben der Bremse... 

Tja und beim CCDB Inline weiß ich auch noch nicht so recht was nun los ist. Habe den gerade vom Service zurückbekommen und eingebaut. Gefahren bin ich ihn noch nicht. Hoffe das der jetzt hält. Ansonsten werde ich bei CC Au h um Tausch gegen einen CCDB air fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (15. November 2015)

Der neue Works Steuersatz ist auch drin. Das Strive ist nun 1,5° flacher. Sieht erstmal geil aus. Wie es sich fährt werde ich berichten. Photos habe ich auch noch keine. Da kackwetter und unfassbare ordnungszustände in der Werkstatt.

Das ging natürlich mal wieder nicht ohne weiteres...
Nach dem einpressen der unteren Schale war ein etwa 0,5mm breiter Spalt zwischen Steueroase und Lagerscheine übrig. Müsste also mal wieder die Feile auspacken und den inneren Rand der Lagerschale mit 45° anschleifen. Danach ging es. Sie hats sogar ohne äußere Kratzer überlebt! Unfassbar. 

Morgen werde ich mal den 2015er SS zerlegen den ich noch habe... Der 16er macht noch immer keine Mucken.


----------



## checker4711 (15. November 2015)

Und ob ich mich hier wohlfühle - das ist so unter "Gleichgesinnten"  
Ah, jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum Du Dir die Arbeit das SLX Shifter Moddings gemacht hast.
Hoffe der CC Inline hält jetzt endlich bei Dir. Hattest Du den "hölzernen" Monarch im Vergleich fahren können?


----------



## luxaltera (15. November 2015)

Ja. Passt schon aber ist halt nicht das gleiche


----------



## bascopeach (20. November 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Der neue Works Steuersatz ist auch drin. Das Strive ist nun 1,5° flacher.



Was kannst du über die Tuning-Maßnahme berichten? Ich hab an meinem aktuellen Rad sowohl -1° wie auch -2° verbaut und war beides Mal echt platt! Ging jedes mal bergab sowas von krass besser!

Du müsstest jetzt im DH Mode auf 65° und im XC auf 66.5° sein, oder? Wie negativ zeigt sich das im Uphill?


----------



## Boardi05 (20. November 2015)

Würd mich auch wundern wie es geht,

Könnt mir gut vorstellen den auch einzubaun und vorne auf 180mm zu traveln.


----------



## luxaltera (20. November 2015)

Hatte noch keine Möglichkeit das wirklich zu bemerken. 
Bei den trails und Umständen hier im Moment merke ich kaum einen Unterschied. Hier geht's weder ordentlich bergauf wir ab. Also werde ich das erst wissen wenn's wieder an Grenzbereiche geht. Dann berichte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (22. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Würd mich auch wundern wie es geht,
> 
> Könnt mir gut vorstellen den auch einzubaun und vorne auf 180mm zu traveln.



Krass, warum nicht mit ner 180er Lyrik anfangen? Das wären mit 1,5° AngleSet und ner 180er Lyrik insgesamt 2,5°

Dann doch eher noch auf das neue DH von Canyon warten? 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine 170er Lyrik das perfekte Upgrade für ein Strive darstelllt...


----------



## luxaltera (22. November 2015)

Die 170er ist sicherlich cool. Aber da warte ich erstmal ob die auch eine AWK bekommen kann. Da es bislang nicht soso aussieht, behalte ich lieber die Pike. Ich habe lieber 160mm mit AWK als 170 ohne. Qualität statt Quantität.


----------



## luxaltera (22. November 2015)

Vorher 
_______

Nachher


----------



## Boardi05 (22. November 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Krass, warum nicht mit ner 180er Lyrik anfangen? Das wären mit 1,5° AngleSet und ner 180er Lyrik insgesamt 2,5°
> 
> Dann doch eher noch auf das neue DH von Canyon warten?
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine 170er Lyrik das perfekte Upgrade für ein Strive darstelllt...



Hab die 36er Fox drinnen, die hat 170mm, die kann ich ohne groß Geld auszugeben auf 180 Travel, bin mit der Gabel zudem sehr zufrieden, sehe keinen Grund ne Lyrik zu holen


----------



## bascopeach (22. November 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 438624
> 
> Vorher
> _______
> ...


Sieht richtig lecker aus!!


----------



## bascopeach (22. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hab die 36er Fox drinnen, die hat 170mm, die kann ich ohne groß Geld auszugeben auf 180 Travel, bin mit der Gabel zudem sehr zufrieden, sehe keinen Grund ne Lyrik zu holen



Ach na klar, hab doch deine Kiste eigentlich im Kopf  bin von ner Pike ausgegangen. Warum möchtest du denn noch n flacheren
Lenkwinkel? mit 180mm bist du ja schon bei 64.5°, oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. November 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 438624
> 
> Vorher
> _______
> ...



Schaut gut aus, ich hoff dir passt der Inline, ich muss gestehen, dass ich damit nicht zurechgekommen bin. Hab tagelang am Setup rumgebastelt, aber es wurde nix.

Das orange am "Flaschenhalter" haste noch dran


----------



## luxaltera (23. November 2015)

ja das ist da noch dran. innen im rahmen finde ich es subtil genug. Der inline ist so eine sache. war jetzt zweimal hintereinander kaputt. wenn das so weitergeht dann lass ich es damit bleiben. musst mal schauen ob deiner nicht auch eine kaputte dämpfung hatte.. 
kommt wohl sehr sehr oft vor das da die dämpfung in den ersten gebrauchswochen die grätsche macht.


----------



## Jonas29 (23. November 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> ja das ist da noch dran. innen im rahmen finde ich es subtil genug. Der inline ist so eine sache. war jetzt zweimal hintereinander kaputt. wenn das so weitergeht dann lass ich es damit bleiben. musst mal schauen ob deiner nicht auch eine kaputte dämpfung hatte..
> kommt wohl sehr sehr oft vor das da die dämpfung in den ersten gebrauchswochen die grätsche macht.



Woran hast du das gemerkt?


----------



## luxaltera (23. November 2015)

Keine zugstufendämpfung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (23. November 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Keine zugstufendämpfung



Ah ok 
Ich musste nur die Kammer komplett mit spacern Voll machen, damit er nicht durchrauscht.
Jetzt funktioniert er ganz in Ordnung. 

Wenn ich den Einfeder geht der erst ganz leicht und dann kommt so ein Punkt wo es härter wird, glaube aber gelesen zu haben das das normal ist.


----------



## luxaltera (23. November 2015)

Du kannst cane creek direkt anschreiben. Die sind dort sehr hilfsbereit und reagieren auch recht schnell. Als Canyonero zuckt man da schon ganz schön zusammen wenn auf einmal eine Antwort innerhalb von 12h kommt...

Das mit dem ersten paar mm ohne Dämpfung scheint normal zu sein. Wenn du bei angehobenen sattel die läuft raus lässt und es hebt das Hinterrad an bis der dämpfer eingefahren ist dann muss auf jeden Fall ein aircan Service gemacht werden


----------



## Jonas29 (23. November 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Das ist definitiv ein sehr bekannter Bug.
> Du kannst aber cane creek direkt anschreiben. Die sind dort sehr hilfsbereit und reagieren auch recht schnell. Als Canyonero zuckt man da schon ganz schön zusammen wenn auf einmal eine Antwort innerhalb von 12h kommt...



O.O
Nochmal nen Link dazu?


----------



## luxaltera (23. November 2015)

Hab's gerade nochmal rausgesucht und mich getäuscht ist editiert


----------



## bascopeach (29. November 2015)

Du hast ja den Shimano-Shifter zum Shapeshifter gemoddet richtig?
kannst du abschätzen ob der hier auch gehen würde?







http://www.bike-sport.de/specialize...wcgG-1dL2tN0AWVSs6RCqeuLkGAi7y_hpoaAub_8P8HAQ

Dann könnte ich mit der Guide nämlich auch nur 2 Schellen am Lenker fahren...


----------



## luxaltera (29. November 2015)

Das geht sicherlich. Jede seilzug basierte remote sollte gehen


----------



## Jonas29 (29. November 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Du hast ja den Shimano-Shifter zum Shapeshifter gemoddet richtig?
> kannst du abschätzen ob der hier auch gehen würde?
> 
> 
> ...



Auf neuen Bildern von Barels Bike benutzt der das Specializedding als SS Remote. Also würde ich sagen das es geht


----------



## bascopeach (29. November 2015)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Auf neuen Bildern von Barels Bike benutzt der das Specializedding als SS Remote. Also würde ich sagen das es geht



Hast du Fotos?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. November 2015)

Der Rockshox Oneloc Shifter funktioniert auch:
http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Feder....html?MODsid=fec2d574be405a23eff74496c82ae36e

Auf Pinkbike gibts ja den Bericht über Barels Strive wie er es in Rotorua gefahren is da hatte er den silbernen Remote dran, keine Ahnung welcher das is.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjwnZ-cwLXJAhWCSA8KHWv4DYMQrQMIHjAA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. November 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der Rockshox Oneloc Shifter funktioniert auch:
> http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Feder....html?MODsid=fec2d574be405a23eff74496c82ae36e
> 
> Auf Pinkbike gibts ja den Bericht über Barels Strive wie er es in Rotorua gefahren is da hatte er den silbernen Remote dran, keine Ahnung welcher das is.
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjwnZ-cwLXJAhWCSA8KHWv4DYMQrQMIHjAA



Sollte umgebauter Fox sein


----------



## fr3shi (29. November 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Hast du Fotos?


http://m.pinkbike.com/news/pit-stop-samoens-enduro-world-series-tech-2015.html


----------



## bascopeach (29. November 2015)

THX, die Bilder kannte ich, ich dachte an n anderen... Und der Sinn soll ja die Matchmaker-Kompatibilität sein, also sind Barels Sachen nicht was ich wollte...

Der Specialized ist so gut wie gekauft, den hab ich auch mal an einem Enduro Probe gefahren und hat mir sehr getaugt. Schön Griptape drauf und fertig ist die Laube.

Jetzt sollte dann halt mal mein Strive kommen, mein Büro platzt vor lauter Tuning-Teilen aus allen Nähten 

Hat mir jemand ne Anleitung wie ich den Canyon-Shapeshifter zu diesem Shifter wechseln kann? Bin nicht blöd aber auch kein Schrauber-Crack. Sowas zwischendrin 



fr3shi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 440597
> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/pit-stop-samoens-enduro-world-series-tech-2015.html



Edit: Richtig, die hatte ich auch irgendwo gesehen, mir ist gar nicht aufgefallen dass das der Command ist


----------



## luxaltera (29. November 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand ne Anleitung wie ich den Canyon-Shapeshifter zu diesem Shifter wechseln kann? Bin nicht blöd aber auch kein Schrauber-Crack. Sowas zwischendrin




dann bekommst du das hin  dazu brauchst du weiter nix kaufen. die anleitung wie man den SS zug austauscht gibts bei canyon. mehr brauchst du nicht wissen. ist der gleiche schaltzug wie an jeder anderen nicht hydraulischen remote.


----------



## bascopeach (29. November 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> die anleitung wie man den SS zug austauscht gibts bei canyon.



Ich hab keine gefunden... Help?


----------



## BillMeyer (29. November 2015)

da gibt es ein tolles video bei youtube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (29. November 2015)

Läuft


----------



## bascopeach (29. November 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> da gibt es ein tolles video bei youtube



Alles klar, vielen Dank! Muss ich demnach einen neuen Zug kaufen oder bekomme ich den auch aus dem Shifter ohne den Ausbau der linken Wippe?

Edit: Das Video komplett anschauen hätte geholfen, dachte da geht es nur um den Shapeshifter, nicht auch ums Kabel und die Remote... Trotzdem gilt meine Frage noch


----------



## fanatikz (10. Dezember 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Heute den DB Inline von Flatout Suspension zurückbekommen. Sehr netter Kontakt und schnelle Abwicklung. Alles auf Garantie zum Glück. Und da ich keine Lust hatte den sofort einzubauen gleich nochmal das lacktöpfchen ausgepackt und den goldenen climbswitch gestealtht...
> Hebel mit schwarzem Modelbaulack und dann im Ofen bei umluft (150°) für 10min eingebrannt. Macht den Lack sehr hart.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428894
> ...


Hey lux, was für einen Lack verwendest du, wie wiederstandsfähig ist das und wie läuft das mit dem Backen?


----------



## mohlo (11. Dezember 2015)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Hey lux, was für einen Lack verwendest du, wie wiederstandsfähig ist das und wie läuft das mit dem Backen?


Ich tippe mal auf diesen hier:
http://www.amazon.de/32302-Revell-s...821236&sr=8-3&keywords=modellbau+farbe+revell

Backofen bei 150 Grad vorheizen, Schraube anmalen und dann für 10 Minuten in den Backofen.


----------



## bascopeach (11. Dezember 2015)

An alle die den Db fahren und den RS Monarch hölzern fanden, seid ihr schonmal den RS mit Huberbuchsen gefahren? Ich glaube mit den 
Originalbuchsen fährt der sich deutlich schlechter, also ich erhoffe mir da schon n gutes Ansprechverhalten, was hat euch denn so gestört?

Sorry, muss meine Wartezeit rumkriegen


----------



## checker4711 (11. Dezember 2015)

@bascopeach: wie gesagt, dass hatte ich alles schon im Strive 2015/2016 Erfahrungen Thread beschrieben (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/strive-2015-2016-erfahrungen-fragen-und-antworten.727852/page-92)
Die Huberbuchsen sollten (selbst) den Monarchen deutlich verbessern aber ich habe das selbst nie probiert. Denke, da gibt es andere im Forum, die damit sicherlich schon Erfahrungen gesammelt haben.


----------



## mirko660 (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
verkauft jemand von euch zufällig ein dt Swiss e1700 Hinterrad aus dem Strive mit den blauen decals?


----------



## BillMeyer (11. Dezember 2015)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> verkauft jemand von euch zufällig ein dt Swiss e1700 Hinterrad aus dem Strive mit den blauen decals?



Ich hätte einen kompletten Satz Rail 50 mit blauen Decals im Angebot.


----------



## mirko660 (11. Dezember 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen kompletten Satz Rail 50 mit blauen Decals im Angebot.


Was soll der Kosten?


----------



## BillMeyer (11. Dezember 2015)

Du hast ne PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (14. Dezember 2015)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Hey lux, was für einen Lack verwendest du, wie wiederstandsfähig ist das und wie läuft das mit dem Backen?



einfachen revell modelbaulack... schwarz matt. mohlo hat alles genau beschrieben. der hält auch ungebacken einigemaßen. Habe das selbst bei den plastikteilen von den bremshebeln schon gemacht. allerdings dann bei 70C nicht bei 100C wie normal. 
Die SLX bremshebel habe ich fein abgeschliffen (die sind aus schwarzem plastik, nicht weiss wie die von der XT) und dann klarlack drauf und in den ofen bei 70C für 15min. knüppelhart.


----------



## checker4711 (1. Januar 2016)

Kurzes Update, ich habe noch einige Fahrwerksoptimierungen vorgenommen:
1. ALLE Lager fetten (https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=7etemlwI2i4)
2. Huber Bushings - für's Strive in Verbindung mit dem CC DBAir braucht es folgende Teile: Dämpferbuchsen 22,2x8, C / 3 Gleitlager (C für unten, CO bzw. CO+ für oben) / Tool
3. Pike: zusätzlich zum AWK Tuning habe ich die Gabel noch zu Mario gebracht (MST)
4. Procore v+h
Die Optimierungen haben einen brutalen Effekt. Das Teil fährt sich jetzt wie eine Sänfte und schwebt über den Trail. Damit ist die Dämpfung vorne und hinten nun endlich absolut ausgewogen. D.h. die Pike vorne ist jetzt endlich genauso feinfühlig wie der CC DBAir hinten. Aber trotzdem nicht träge und bei voller Dämpferwegsausnutzung. Unglaublich! Ich würde mal schätzen, dass das Mario Tuning (zusätzlich zu AWK) die Pike nochmal um ca. 30% verbessert. Und im Gegensatz zum Fast Tuning bleibt die 3-stufige Druckstufenverstellung an der Krone erhalten. Der Lockout ist nur deutlich weicher als vorher. Eigentlich vergleichbar mit dem Lockout zwischen meinem "geliebten" Monarch und dem CC DBAir CS: der Monarch ist offen ein Stück Holz und geschlossen dann Beton - der DBAir CS arbeitet auch geschlossen immer noch etwas aber halt nur reduzierter/langsamer. Genauso verhält sich die Pike jetzt: offen eine Sänfte (aber nicht träge und sogar besser zum Abdrücken), geschlossen gerade genug gedämpfte Aktion, um im Gelände effektiv vorwärts zu kommen.
Wirklich geil ist auch das Procore System. Das ist wie ein zusätzliches Mini-Fahrwerk. D.h. es fühlt sich so an, als ob kleine (Ein)Schläge (z.B. Wurzeln) komplett über die Reifen geschluckt werden und gar nicht erst an den Dämpfern ankommen. Damit werden Wurzelteppiche oder Geröllfelder fast schon langweilig.


----------



## thehoff (2. Januar 2016)

Würde das mit dem revelle lack auch mit den einstellhebel der pike funtionieren?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (2. Januar 2016)

Ne Frage an die Bastler - braucht man für die 11fach Ritzel spezielle Kettenpeitschen zum Abziehen? 
Mit meiner uralten merkte ich, dass es nicht wirklich optimal funktionierte, weil die Kette zu breit war. 
Könnt ihr eine Peitsche empfehlen?


----------



## BillMeyer (2. Januar 2016)

Also bei mir geht das mit der alten. Kette ist zwar zu breit, aber ist doch latte.
Meine ist von Park Tools.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Januar 2016)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ne Frage an die Bastler - braucht man für die 11fach Ritzel spezielle Kettenpeitschen zum Abziehen?
> Mit meiner uralten merkte ich, dass es nicht wirklich optimal funktionierte, weil die Kette zu breit war.
> Könnt ihr eine Peitsche empfehlen?


Meine NoName Peitsche greift auch nit. 
Aber bei dem DT Swiss LRS vom AL 7.0 geht die Kassette ja auch so runter.


----------



## grosser (3. Januar 2016)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ne Frage an die Bastler - braucht man für die 11fach Ritzel spezielle Kettenpeitschen zum Abziehen?
> Mit meiner uralten merkte ich, dass es nicht wirklich optimal funktionierte, weil die Kette zu breit war.
> Könnt ihr eine Peitsche empfehlen?


ich habe mit meiner alten Noname keine Probleme bei 11-fach


----------



## Velo-X (3. Januar 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Meine NoName Peitsche greift auch nit.
> Aber bei dem DT Swiss LRS vom AL 7.0 geht die Kassette ja auch so runter.


Schon, aber nur inklusive Freilauf.
Wenn du nur die Kassette abziehen willst, benötigst du auf jeden Fall ein passendes Werkzeug.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Januar 2016)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Schon, aber nur inklusive Freilauf.
> Wenn du nur die Kassette abziehen willst, benötigst du auf jeden Fall ein passendes Werkzeug.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Ist mir bewusst. Aber um die schwarze Disc zu entfernen reichts erstmal. 
Genau genau genommen isses aber der Freilaufkörper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (3. Januar 2016)

Das mit dem procore hab ich mir überlegt und werde das denke ich erstmal nicht machen da 
a: Zu schwer 
b: Zu teuer
C: Ich ohnehin bei der felgenbreite schon erfolgreich im tiefdruckgebiet (1,3/1,7bar) unterwegs bin und weniger sich für mich zu schwammig anfüllt.

Das mit dem mariotune klingt allerdings schon interessant und da die pike eh nen service verdient hat werde ich das mal im auge behalten. Kann MST auch einen grossen service gleich mitmachen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Januar 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Das mit dem procore hab ich mir überlegt und werde das denke ich erstmal nicht machen da
> a: Zu schwer
> b: Zu teuer
> C: Ich ohnehin bei der felgenbreite schon erfolgreich im tiefdruckgebiet (1,3/1,7bar) unterwegs bin und weniger sich für mich zu schwammig anfüllt.
> ...


Mit dem Procore seh ich genauso.
Macht meiner Meinung für den privaten Gebrauch wenig Sinn. Im Rennen schon eher wegen der Notlaufeigenschaft.


----------



## checker4711 (3. Januar 2016)

Ich war auch eher skeptisch gegenüber dem Procore System. Ich habe das überhaupt nur aus der "Not" heraus ausprobiert, da ich das System vor 8 Momaten online bestellt und per Paypal bezahlt hatte. Hatte das schon ganz vergessen und dann lag es irgendwann mal vor der Tür. Und dann musste ich es natürlich ausprobieren. Das Besondere sind wirklich die 2 verschiedenen Luftdrucke. Denn mit 1.0-1.3 bar im GESAMTEN Reifen wird das Teil natürlich super schwammig, d.h. unfahrbar. Aber da ca. 60-70% des Reifens ja mit 6 bar vollgeballert sind hat man irgendwie best of both worlds: den unschlagbaren Grip sowie 10-15mm zusätzliche Dämpfung eines Reifens mit extrem niedrigen Druck. Das Ganze aber OHNE schwammig zu sein (weil ja nur ca. 30% so weich sind) und ohne das übliche Risiko von Burping (gerade für mich), sowie Durchschlägen (was der 6 bar Procore verhindert). Und dann noch die erwähnten Notlaufeigenschaften. Ich hoffe das macht Sinn und Ihr versteht was ich meine. Die 200g Mehrgewicht (gegenüber Milch) und der exorbitante Preis sind natürlich nicht wegzudiskutieren. Aber die Vorteile sind auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

@luxaltera: MST bietet auch Service mit an - cooler und extrem kompetenter Typ. Und AWK + MST gibt gerade uns Tunern das gute Gefühl, wirklich das Maximum erreicht zu haben, was man mit der Pike "anstellen" kann 

Noch was: hat schon irgendwer Erfahrung mit dem Schwalbe Evo Tube? Ist wohl genauso leicht wie ein Tubeless Milch System. Und mit Schlauch gibt's halt kein Burping...


----------



## bascopeach (4. Januar 2016)

@luxaltera: AWK
nur nochmal doof nachgefragt. Das AWK ist eine sensiblere Alternative zu den Spacern, richtig?

@luxaltera:
Noch was: hat schon irgendwer Erfahrung mit dem Schwalbe Evo Tube? Ist wohl genauso leicht wie ein Tubeless Milch System. Und mit Schlauch gibt's halt kein Burping...

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren! Hab irgendwie so gar keine Lust auf TL und das wäre doch mal was. Hab irgendwo gelesen dass die schlecht rollen sollen...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. Januar 2016)

...

gesendet vom Sonny Smartfön mit Tappatalk


----------



## checker4711 (4. Januar 2016)

Gerade für schwerere Fahrer bekommt man mit der Pike nur dann ein sensibles Ansprechverhalten, wenn man 2 oder gar 3 Tokens reinbaut (um dadurch dann den Luftdruck reduzieren zu können). Damit wird die Gabel nur leider immer progressiver, sodass man den Federweg nicht mehr ausnutzen kann - eigentlich könnte man dann gleich ne 140er Gabel fahren 

Eigentlich genau das gleiche Dilemma wie mit meinem "geliebten" Monarch Dämpfer hinten. Denn gerade die beim Strive verbaute Debon Air Variante ist diesbez. kontraproduktiv, denn die vergrösserte Luftkammer braucht (bei schweren Fahrern) entweder einen unmenschlichen Druck (= hölzernes Ansprechverhalten) oder man haut wieder Spacer rein (= extrem progressiv mit Federwegsverlust >> typisches Luftdämpfer-Verhalten)

Sowohl AWK als auch MST ergeben ein deutlich spürbar sensibleres Ansprechverhalten bei linearer (und damit voller) Federwegsausnutzung (ähnlich Stahlfeder).
Infos und Bestellmöglichkeit zu AWK findest Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/awk-doppelkammersystem.728967/
Ein paar Infos und Kontaktmöglichkeit zu MST findest Du hier: http://www.m-suspensiontech.com/produkte/federgabel/rockshox/pike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (6. Januar 2016)

Genau


----------



## iquilibrium (15. Januar 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> So viel Arbeit wars am ende nicht. Die Bremse muss ohnehin nochmal entlüftet werden und die reverb kann einmal auf und zu machen ab.
> 
> Bräuchte mehrere lagen Schrumpfschlauch an der Abzweigung des Schaltzuges und an den Enden habe ich auch doppelt bzw dreifach gearbeitet damit das nicht so schnell ausleiert... Wir werden sehen wie es sich macht.
> 
> ...




Hab ne bessere Lösung für die Züge ;-)
kann ich anbieten, den Meter für 5€ inkl versand


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2016)

Sorry, die Dinger an den Zügen sind doch sooooo häßlich.
Hatte ich auch mal im Baumarkt mitgenommen...zuhause ans Rad gehalten...ab in Mülleimer.
Die gleiche Lösung geht sehr viel schöner mit Schrumpfschlauch, das schaut 1a aus.


----------



## iquilibrium (15. Januar 2016)

Tja Optik allein ist nicht alle ;-) Schrumpfschlauch hatte ich schon letzte Saison !!!
Viel zu Steif der Lenker!! Beim Zug/Leitung Wechsel muss alles wieder weg, und das ist mit ner heidenarbeit verbunden.
Technisch gesehen ist mein Upgrade besser, da auch flexibler und in 2 min dran. Mir geht es dabei nicht um die Optik, sonder um das Geklapper im Trail.


----------



## Guru (15. Januar 2016)

Hm, finde ich alles ziemlich "over-engineered", ehrlich gesagt? Diese zweiköpfigen Plastik-Klemmdinger, die teils ab Werk dran sind, reichen doch völlig aus, dass nichts mehr klappert?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Januar 2016)

Mit Kabelbinder schauts auch nicht so schlecht aus


----------



## Katana2k2 (15. Januar 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Mit Kabelbinder schauts auch nicht so schlecht aus



Warum kompliziert wenn es auch einfach geht


----------



## fanatikz (15. Januar 2016)

Hat schon mal jemand Doppelköpfige Kabelbinder getestet? Sind dann quasi wie die Jagwire Haken ohne verrutschen...


----------



## bascopeach (16. Januar 2016)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand Doppelköpfige Kabelbinder getestet? Sind dann quasi wie die Jagwire Haken ohne verrutschen...


Woher kriegst du die?

Edith: Okay, anscheinend gibts die im Bauhaus...


----------



## checker4711 (16. Januar 2016)

Hab auch verzweifelt geGoogled. Is aber ganz einfach, wenn Du mal genau auf's Photo schaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checker4711 (16. Januar 2016)

Hab grad nochmal was anderes ausprobiert um die beiden Kabel-"Stränge" zusammen zu halten: selbstverschweissendes Polyisobutylenband (gibt's auch im Baumarkt) - schaut sehr vielversprechend aus. Vorallem muss man nicht alle Leitungen aufmachen (wie bei Schrumpfschlauch)


----------



## luxaltera (17. Januar 2016)

Selbstverschweißendes isoband ist was ich nächstes mal verwenden werde. Es bleibt flexibel und ist leicht zu erneuern wenn ich mal an die leitungen muss. Wenn man ein dznnes nimmt und mit geduld arbeitet (haha) dann sieht das auch top aus. Beinahe genau wie schrumpfschlauch. Gabel geht die woche zum Mario. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## luxaltera (29. Januar 2016)

bin gespannt. teil sieht gut aus... nur der Hebel ist mir zu gross und hässlich. Hab mir nen Ersatzhebel von der Thomson Elite Stütze besorgt. Ist mMn die formschönste Remote. 
Sieht aufgeräumter aus. Muss erstmal die Gabel vom Mario zurückbekommen dann gehts an den Einbau.

Wenn das gemacht ist werde ich mir noch anschauen ob man dem ccdb Inline auch ne remote basteln kann. 

dann gibts noch nen zweiten Thomson hebel für den shapeshifter und der Inline geht an einen modifizierten Shifter oder irgendwas anderes was an i spec passt. Dann siehts scheen aufgeräumt und symmetrisch aus


----------



## Germox (3. Februar 2016)

Markus.....bekomme ich den Canyon Schriftzug ,beim Strive in Teamlackierung auch mit Nitro runter? War der bei dir lackiert oder geklebt? Muss ich da was beachten,damit ichs nicht vergeige?
Die Optik deines Bikes ist wirklich super. 
Die stealth Decals hab ich mir auch schon bestellt.......für die Pike,die 2015er in stealth und für den Monarch,die "nomad-stealth"
Griffe und Sattel müssen wohl auch noch weichen,gegen weniger blaues☺


----------



## luxaltera (4. Februar 2016)

Danke  wird bald noch besser! 
Wegen dem Nitro, Das sollte gehen. Probierst halt mal an den kleinen Logos auf der sitzstrebe... 60sec einweichen, abwischen... Ist bei den Schwarzen Rahmen auf jeden Fall geklebt. Den der Rahmen ist eloxiert.


----------



## Germox (4. Februar 2016)

Jup....werd ich so machen. Sobald die neuen Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer da sind,geht's los. Werd nen paar Bilder machen


----------



## Germox (5. Februar 2016)

Markus.....wie hast du die Decals aufgeklebt? Trocken auf die gereinigte Gabel,oder die Gabel mit wasser+Spüli vorher eingesprüht,damit man die Decals noch positionieren und evtl. Blasen rausstreichen kann?


----------



## luxaltera (5. Februar 2016)

Ich hab dir mit alkohol gereinigt und dann einfach trocken aufgeklebt. Der wassermethode vertraue ich nur auf glas.


----------



## LanceDD (7. Februar 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> bin gespannt. teil sieht gut aus... nur der Hebel ist mir zu gross und hässlich. Hab mir nen Ersatzhebel von der Thomson Elite Stütze besorgt. Ist mMn die formschönste Remote.
> Sieht aufgeräumter aus. Muss erstmal die Gabel vom Mario zurückbekommen dann gehts an den Einbau.
> 
> Wenn das gemacht ist werde ich mir noch anschauen ob man dem ccdb Inline auch ne remote basteln kann.
> ...


Hab eben die Review hier bei MTB News gelesen und das klingt wirklich sehr vielversprechend!
Hast du irgendwo mitbekommen, wann genau die 175mm Version im Frühjahr kommen soll und ob es irgendwann tatsächlich deren 200mm Variante auf den Markt schaffen wird? 
Auf die Moveloc zu warten ist mir einfach zu unsicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (7. Februar 2016)

Nee keine Ahnung. 150 ist bei mir auch eigentlich schon zu lang. Nutze den extra 1cm für Lange Bergauf passagen... Mus da evt sogar etwas sitzrohr kürzen damit das passt... Habe noch nicht eingebaut. Zu viel Arbeit...


----------



## LanceDD (8. Februar 2016)

Alles klar... 

Ich hatte gestern die Truppe per Facebook Chat angeschrieben und bekam diese Antwort (vielleicht für andere interessant):

" The 175mm Fall Line will be available in Germany through Shocker Distribution this spring.  Likely May or June.   The 200mm Fall Line in making progress through testing.  If I were a betting man, I would bet that it WILL go into production in the Fall."

Da bin ich natürlich ganz stark am überlegen ob ich die Saison mit der 125mm Reverb verbringe und gleich auf die 200er warte oder doch die 175er reicht... 

Aber das gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin!


----------



## luxaltera (8. Februar 2016)

Würd ich machen. Meine reverb hat mich diesen winter mal wieder im stich gelassen und da hatte och dann die schnauze voll. Aber wenn deine noch gehr und die noch so lange ohne service durchhält...


----------



## wiza (8. Februar 2016)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Alles klar...
> 
> Ich hatte gestern die Truppe per Facebook Chat angeschrieben und bekam diese Antwort (vielleicht für andere interessant):
> 
> ...



Bin auf jeden fall froh dass das hier steht. Hab das Warten auf die vecnum auch satt und die "stealth" Variante gefällt mir auch besser...

Danke fürdie info


----------



## bascopeach (13. Februar 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Den Umbau der Pike auf AWK habe ich nicht mit Photos dokumentiert. Aber hier ist eins als es fertig war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du beschreiben wie man das Ganze einbaut? Hätte da evtl auch Interesse dran... und wo hast du die Einheit eloxieren lassen?


----------



## luxaltera (13. Februar 2016)

Mittlerweile kommt das ganze eh in schwarz. Ansonsten bei easy elox. Die ventile habe ich gelackt, hält auf dem nickel aber nur da wo mans nicht anfassen muss. Aber mit schrumpfschlauch kann man die auch schwarz machen... 
Rinbauanleitung findest du im AWK topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrmind (15. Februar 2016)

Hey luxaltera, super coole Doku. Danke für die ganzen Details.
Hab letzte Woche mein 7.0 Race bekommen und würde gern etwas Gewicht reduziert (am Bike 
Welche einzelne Umbaumaßnahme bringt am meisten Gramm für den Euro? Wenn man also erstmal nicht sio viel investieren möchte, was lohnt sich gewichtmäßig am meisten?
Danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jonas29 (15. Februar 2016)

mrmind schrieb:


> Hey luxaltera, super coole Doku. Danke für die ganzen Details.
> Hab letzte Woche mein 7.0 Race bekommen und würde gern etwas Gewicht reduziert (am Bike
> Welche einzelne Umbaumaßnahme bringt am meisten Gramm für den Euro? Wenn man also erstmal nicht sio viel investieren möchte, was lohnt sich gewichtmäßig am meisten?
> Danke
> ...



Tubeless, ansonsten Carbonteile..


----------



## mohlo (15. Februar 2016)

mrmind schrieb:


> Hey luxaltera, super coole Doku. Danke für die ganzen Details.
> Hab letzte Woche mein 7.0 Race bekommen und würde gern etwas Gewicht reduziert (am Bike
> Welche einzelne Umbaumaßnahme bringt am meisten Gramm für den Euro? Wenn man also erstmal nicht sio viel investieren möchte, was lohnt sich gewichtmäßig am meisten?
> Danke
> ...


Leichte Pedale, Carbon-Lenker sowie Kettenführung entfernen!


----------



## checker4711 (15. Februar 2016)

Da hat Jonas29 völlig recht, denn da die Gewichtsersparnis am kritischten Teil des Bikes stattfindet, merkt man sie auch am stärksten. Ausserdem verbessert sich durch Tubeless sogar der Rollwiderstand. Aber Achtung: Tubeless vorne kann bei geringem Druck (unter 1,6bar) bei unsauberer Landung zu Burping (= Laufrad im Arsch = teuer) führen. 
Zweite Möglichkeit Gewicht zu sparen wäre ein Wechsel auf den Fatbar Carbon Lenker.
Dritte Möglichkeit sind richtig leichte Pedale - z.B. die von Syntace - leider verdammt teuer. 
Und dann kannst Du sukzessive auf XX1 umstellen - alles zusammen leider brutal teuer. 
Danach kommen Titanschrauben - und fertig.
Ach, und dann gibt's natürlich noch Carbon- anstatt Alurahmen...


----------



## mohlo (15. Februar 2016)

Die vierte Möglichkeit wäre, einfach mehr Dampf in den Waden aufzubauen bzw. an Körpergewicht abnehmen.


----------



## luxaltera (15. Februar 2016)

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an.erstmal tubeless, ggf. andere bereifung. Carboncockpit und antrieb. Viel ist da nicht rauszuhohlen beim strive. Die guten leichten teile sind idr schon verbaut. Umstellen auf 1x10 oder 1x11 mit ner carbonkurbel ist mmn noch dir beste gewichtstherapie. Aber teuer. Eine xt kurbel ist auch klasse und leicht aber dafür nicht spiderless was man für kleinere zahnkränze als 30t (oder 32t bei oval) braucht... 

Am les würde ich nicht sparen obwohl es da am merklichsten unterschiede macht... 

Also erstmal: Tubeless, cockpit
Dann ti schrauben usw...
Irgendwann, antrieb.


----------



## bascopeach (15. Februar 2016)

Ich werde für das letzte an Gewichtstuning noch die neue Schläuche von Schwalbe testen da ich irgendwie kein Bock auf die Sauerei
von Tubeless habe. Sollte sogar leichter sein als tubeless, aber zum Rollwiderstand gibt es noch keine Tests...


----------



## checker4711 (15. Februar 2016)

Hehe ich bekomm die Schläuche morgen...


----------



## luxaltera (15. Februar 2016)

Die sauerei (die keine ist wenn man sich nicht anstellt wie mensch #1) ist mir 1000c lieber als wie ein depp mit nem platten in der pampa rumzustehen und sich von den mücken leerlutschen zu lassen während man mit ner micropumpe probiert mehr als ein bar auf einen mtb reifen zu bekommen. Das ist als ob man in der hölle dem teufel die fleischpeitsche polieren muss bis in alle ewigkeit... Nee danke, schläuche kommen mir nicht mehr ins rad...


----------



## bascopeach (16. Februar 2016)

checker4711 schrieb:


> Hehe ich bekomm die Schläuche morgen...


 Echt jetzt? Wo waren die lieferbar? Kannst du bald n Eindruck schildern? Das wäre ja bombig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checker4711 (16. Februar 2016)

Sind bei bike24 lieferbar. 
@luxaltera: wie Du weisst bin ich eigentlich immer Deiner Meinung. Aber Burping am VR ist 10mal so uncool wie einen neuen Schlauch einzuziehen, denn Laufrad im Arsch topt alles - sogar Deine "Hölle dem Teufel die Fleischpeitsche polieren zu müssen" 
Also HR Tubeless keine Diskussion, aber VR nur wenn man sauber springt oder gar nicht springt oder mit relativ hohem Druck fährt (auch nicht toll)


----------



## bascopeach (16. Februar 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Die sauerei (die keine ist wenn man sich nicht anstellt wie mensch #1)Das ist als ob man in der hölle dem teufel die fleischpeitsche polieren muss bis in alle ewigkeit... Nee danke, schläuche kommen mir nicht mehr ins rad...


 kenne die Sauerei nur von anderen 

Auf eternal Fleischpeitsche hab ich nicht so Lust, wenn die Schwalbe Schläuche nichts taugen gebe ich TL auch mal ne Chance


----------



## checker4711 (16. Februar 2016)

Und nicht vergessen: Panne bei Tubeless bedeutet IMMER schieben, denn Tubeless lässt sich unmöglich mit Handpumpe reparieren - mit Glück vielleicht mit Kartusche. Wobei Pannen bei Tubeless eigentlich nur durch Burping entstehen können.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. Februar 2016)

Wenn tubeless unterwegs platt dann Schlauch einziehen,  aufpumpen,  weiterfahren. 

gesendet vom Sonny Smartfön mit Tappatalk


----------



## checker4711 (16. Februar 2016)

Aber Schlauch einziehen wird luxaltera nicht gefallen


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. Februar 2016)

checker4711 schrieb:


> Aber Schlauch einziehen wird luxaltera nicht gefallen


Dann muss er schieben wenn ihm das besser gefällt 

gesendet vom Sonny Smartfön mit Tappatalk


----------



## mrmind (16. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Werde das Bike erstmal wiegen und dann berichten, was tubeless an Ersparnis gebracht hat. Was bringt der fatbar Carbon im Vergleich zum Alu fatbar?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## luxaltera (16. Februar 2016)

Hey bevor ich schiebe kommt ein schlauch rein. Schlauch und pumpe hab ich immer dabei. geburpt hats bei mir nur einmal aber das war halt auch ein grober fahrfehler. aber seitdem fahr ich sehr breite felgen und fahre natürlich immer perfekte lines! also nie wieder passiert.  
Platten bei tubeless ist halt wesentlich seltener. Wie oft ich schon snakebites und dornenplatten hatte mit schlauch... unzählbar... Das ist alles kein thema mehr. klar gibts wieder andere sachen die dann passieren können, aber die chance daß was schiefgeht ist halt geringer. Und wenn was passiert kann ich immer noch zum schlauch greifen. Im Alltag verlasse ich mich jedenfalls 1000x lieber auf milch als auf schlauch.


----------



## luxaltera (16. Februar 2016)

mrmind schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Werde das Bike erstmal wiegen und dann berichten, was tubeless an Ersparnis gebracht hat. Was bringt der fatbar Carbon im Vergleich zum Alu fatbar?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



schau mal, hier kannst du beinahe alles finden und ne herrliche excel tabelle machen. soll da welche in nachbarfreds geben die sowas machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (20. Februar 2016)

Also, nach vielem hin und her hat sich mein CCDB Inline letztendlich wieder verabschiedet.
So ists gelaufen. 

Erster defekt ca 20-40km nach ersteinbau: Komplettverlusst der Dämpfung. (wenn auf reisen, nicht so schön, habe gelernt das schnelle beinarbeit und gefahrbereitschaft durchaus eine offene zugstufe ausgleichen können... habe die gabel dann auch fast komplett aufgemacht und bin halt überall drübergeflogen... war echt scheisse aber irgendwie auch geil) 
reparatur bei flatout suspension auf garantie.

zweiter defekt ca 5km später: bladder gerissen. öl suppt oben aus dem dämpferkopf.
reparatur bei TfTuned auf garantie.

dritter defekt ca 10-15km später: dämpfung beginnt schlagartig auf halben federweg. sehr merklich auch bei belastetem bike... plopp plopp plopp... fühlte sich an wie eine komplett ausgeschlagene linkage... 

bin voll stolz auf mich das dass teil nicht an der garagenwand explodiert ist... hab den ausgebaut, beiseite gelegt, zugedeckt und danach 3 Ränge bei Battlefront verdienen gegangen. Was ein Scheissding. 

Jetzt erstmal wieder den guten alten (mittlerweile lieb gewonnenen) Monarch+ R eingebaut. 

Werde von Cane Creek einen DB Air CS bekommen über TFTuned. Bin mal gespannt ob die mich noch was zuzahlen lassen. Superhappy bin ich damit eigentlich nicht. das teil ist ja schliesslich beinahe 200g schwerer und eigentlich ein bisschen overkill für meinen anwendungsbereich... aber verkaufen kann ich das ding ja auch immer.

Für den fall das ich den verkaufe; Weiss noch jemand eine gute alternative für den Monarch+R (ausser inline, das ding kommt mir nie wieder ins bike)? Fox FloatX?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2016)

Passt der Fox X2 ?


----------



## Jonas29 (20. Februar 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Also, nach vielem hin und her hat sich mein CCDB Inline letztendlich wieder verabschiedet.
> So ists gelaufen.
> 
> Erster defekt ca 20-40km nach ersteinbau: Komplettverlusst der Dämpfung. (wenn auf reisen, nicht so schön, habe gelernt das schnelle beinarbeit und gefahrbereitschaft durchaus eine offene zugstufe ausgleichen können... habe die gabel dann auch fast komplett aufgemacht und bin halt überall drübergeflogen... war echt scheisse aber irgendwie auch geil)
> ...



Wenn ich meinen einfeder, geht es erst butterweich und nach so 30% kommt wie so eine Kante und es wird härter und bleibt so.

Sowas schonmal gehabt? Ist das normal?

Hab Freitag Termin bei Canyon, werd da mal nachhaken..




Ride On!


----------



## Jonas29 (20. Februar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Passt der Fox X2 ?



Noch unklar. Ein User wartet noch auf ein Teil, dann testet er obs geht.
Es könnte sein, dass der ausgleichsbehälter/einstellschrauben bei voller einfederung gegen den Rocker stößt.


Ride On!


----------



## bascopeach (20. Februar 2016)

Der Fox X2 passt glaube ich, ja.

Aber der ist genauso ein Overkill wie der DB CS Air.

Ich würde den Monarch weiterfahren und auf das MST Tuning warten.

Um ehrlich zu sein finde ich dass der Monarch mit HuberBuchsen und angepassten Buchsen am Rockerarm sehr gut funktioniert. Die Grundvoraussetzungen sind einfach schlecht...

Meine Pike ist jetzt beim Tuner und bekommt die MST Kartusche und RacingBros ZeroFriction Abstreifer. Wenn mir das Upgrade gefällt gibt es das MST Upgrade für den Monarchen.

War heute bei MST auf Facebook, ab März verfügbar...


----------



## luxaltera (20. Februar 2016)

Ja hab ich gesehen. denke auch das der X2 overkill ist. aber der float X in schwarz zeckt mich ein wenig an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (20. Februar 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ja hab ich gesehen. denke auch das der X2 overkill ist. aber der float X in schwarz zeckt mich ein wenig an...



Bin schon FOX im Heck gefahren und fand den einfach grottig, selbst mit Tuning, aber ich muss zugeben es war kein FloatX, FOX soll ja etwas Boden gut gemacht haben,vor allem was das durchrauschen angeht...


----------



## luxaltera (20. Februar 2016)

ich dachte da an die variante mit vorsprung corset https://dirtmountainbike.com/bike-r...ox-air-shock-upgrade.html#jty04zGlMGPf5XFc.97

wobei ja nun die neue reihe bereits ein solches "corset" hat, das sollte das surchrauschen eigentlich verhindern... 
bei TFTuned kann man den auch direkt neu mit schwarzer Air can und schwarzem pushima kolben kaufen... aber ich warte auf jeden fall erstmal was da von MST kommt. Ich finde halt das es bei dem Monarch+ nicht viel zum einstellen gibt. der ist halt recht einfach gestrickt. Nicht schlecht, aber mit luft in alle richtungen finde ich. Daher wollte ich ja auch den Inline. 

War am alten bike immer mit dem Fox zeug zufrieden. Und es wäre dann auch möglich um eine Remote für die druckstufe nachzurüsten...


----------



## checker4711 (20. Februar 2016)

Jungs: ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass das Strive runter ähnlich potent ist wie ein Santa Cruz Nomad. Und dann Goggled mal ein wenig was Nomad Fahrer sprechen, wenn sie vom Monarch auf den CBAir wechseln. 150g Mehrgewicht ok aber die Performance ist einfach auf einem völlig anderen Niveau. Und wieso eigentlich Overkill? Was ist denn schlecht daran einen besseren Dämpfer in sein Bike zu packen???


----------



## luxaltera (20. Februar 2016)

Ist ne frage des gewichts und wie er anspricht. ich bin nicht superschwer. (80-84 mit trinkrucksack und allem) und ein DH Dämpfer ist ja mit anderem volumen und ansprechverhalten versehen als ein Trail Dämpfer. Ich werds auf jeden fall erstmal versuchen bevor ich irgendwas mache. Du hast den ja auch oder?


----------



## checker4711 (20. Februar 2016)

Ja ich fahre den seit einem Jahr ohne jegliche Probleme. Und was spricht gegen ein besseres/feineres Ansprechverhalten auch im Trail-Einsatz? Genau deswegen haben (oder wollen) wir ja alle die "hölzerne" Pike mit AWK + MST tunen. Und hinten darf's dann gerne weiterhin schön "hölzern" sein


----------



## luxaltera (20. Februar 2016)

Man sucht ja was zwischen hölzern und versacken... Kann mir vorstellen das so ein DB Air schon wieder zu fluffig sein kann wenn man da nicht genug gewicht/speed dahinterlegt. aber wie gesagt, ich habs noch nicht versucht. Mein kumpel fährt den bei ähnlichem gewicht im Bronson und ist happy. 

Und btw, ja sicher brauche ich vorne ein anderes verhalten als hinten das kommt aber auf die persönlichen vorlieben an. ich fahr gerne straff hinten und vorne weich. das liegt daran das ich mich immer recht weit hinten aufhalte. aber genug philosophiert. Wie groß ist dein Rahmen? Soll beim M sehr knapp werden haben die bei CC gemeint.


----------



## checker4711 (20. Februar 2016)

Hatte folgendes im Strive Erfahrungen Thread gepostet: @luxaltera: Erstmal Gratulation zum weltbesten Dämpfer  Im L-Rahmen passt der CC DBAir CS wunderbar. Denke im M-Rahmen solltest Du auch keine Probleme bekommen, da die Dämpferaufnahmen/Abmessungen bei allen Grössen identisch sein sollten. Aber Achtung: nimm unbedingt die Standard Can Size Variante. Denn erstens passt die viel besser zum (linearen) Hinterbau vom Strive und zweitens glaube ich nicht, dass der XV Can noch in den Rahmen passt.


----------



## checker4711 (20. Februar 2016)

Letzte 2 Anmerkungen: 
1. Den DBAir kannst Du tunen/einstellen bis der Arzt kommt, d.h. wenn Du willst kannst Du Dir den sicherlich schön straff einstellen. 
2. Eigentlich macht es doch Sinn ein möglichst ausgewogenes Fahrwerk zu bekommen, oder? Also entweder vorne und hinten straff oder vorne und hinten fluffig. 
Aber Du hast Recht Schluss mit philosophieren...


----------



## luxaltera (20. Februar 2016)

ok ganz kurz noch zur Erleuterung. ist ja kein langweiliges Thema.
Bei der gabel hab ich gerne eine superschnelle druck- und relativ schnelle zugstufe. 
beim hinterbau lieber superschnelle zug- und relativ schnelle bis gediegene druckstufe.

Ich hab am Anfang immer viel zu viel Gewicht auf der Gabel gehabt und dazu geneigt immer vor's Rad auf den Boden zu glotzen und bin dadurch halt sehr unentspannt gefahren, klar.

durch vorbau kürzen und anpassen der federung habe ich mich langsam nach hinten gezwungen und fahre so viel sicherer und schneller. wenn ich zu weit nach vorne komme merke ich das recht schnell daran das das bike dann mehr nach vorne kickt als ich mag und dann korrigiere ich das von alleine ohne viel aktiven gedanken. Das hirn kann also ausbleiben. So wie ich das mag. 
Bei meiner jetzigen fahrweise passiert es schnell das ich hinten versacke oder durchschlage wenn der dämpfer zu passiv ist, dafür will ich bei sprüngen und in kurven allerdings gerne viel kickback.
Bei der gabel hab ichs gerne wenn die kicker und rampen so schnell wie möglich in sich aufnimmt und auch kleine schläge sauber filtert weil ich recht zerbrechliche handgelenke habe. zuviel kickback hat hier allerdings zur volge das ich vorne höher komme als hinten und dann wieder meinen schwerpunkt verlagern muss. Deswegen kligt es so als ob ich eine unausgewogenes verhältniss hinten und vorne habe. 
Aber der hauptfaktor auf dem fahrrad bin ja immernoch ich. Da ich in der mitte zwischen beiden rädern bin und nicht nur der schwerste teil des ganzen geräts bin sondern auch der dynamischste. (noch)


----------



## checker4711 (20. Februar 2016)

Ok macht Sinn was Du schreibst. Aber eigentlich soll man das Strive ja doch eher vorne belasten beim fahren (Zitat mtb-news Test Strive CF: "Es galt also den Fahrstil anzupassen und das Rad bewusster über der Front zu fahren, um Grip zu generieren.")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (20. Februar 2016)

Ich persönlich versteh nicht warum alle den Monarch so verreißen... Bin aber auch noch nie n CC gefahren...


----------



## Jonas29 (20. Februar 2016)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Ich persönlich versteh nicht warum alle den Monarch so verreißen... Bin aber auch noch nie n CC gefahren...



Ich bin am Strive Testrad ein Monarch und habe an meinem den CC, ist echt ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## checker4711 (20. Februar 2016)

Meine Rede


----------



## luxaltera (20. Februar 2016)

checker4711 schrieb:


> Ok macht Sinn was Du schreibst. Aber eigentlich soll man das Strive ja doch eher vorne belasten beim fahren (Zitat mtb-news Test Strive CF: "Es galt also den Fahrstil anzupassen und das Rad bewusster über der Front zu fahren, um Grip zu generieren.")



Ist relativ variabel das stimmt schon bei vielen kurven bin ich dann kurz mal vorne um den grip zu hakten. Tendenziell aber eher hinten und steuere auch im steilen mehr ubers hr


----------



## luxaltera (28. Februar 2016)

Der Schriftzug auf den Ergon GE1 Griffen geht nicht ab. Da hilft nur lackieren. 
Wie immer ganz normaler revel modellack schwarz matt und bei 70° im ofen für 30m. Hat den Griffen und dem Plastik nicht geschadet... 
Ich habe zum lackieren anstatt abkleben und sprühen oder pinsel ein gefaltetes stück taschentuch benutzt. Damit kriegt man eine superdünne lage lack drauf (tupfen) ohne schlieren und es trocknet sehr schnell. So kann man noch etwas modulieren wieviel man von dem schriftzug noch sehen will. Ich hab noch ein bisschen durchscheinen lassen...


----------



## luxaltera (1. März 2016)

Neues projekt nach dem kauf eine B-Rings. 


Kettenlinie ist mit dem B-Ring deutlich besser als mit dem kb von absolute black. Werde das noch genauer dokumentieren die kommenden tage. Hatte leider noch nicht viel zeit. Da das kb aber nun noch weiter innen liegt kann der carboncage adapter ncht mehr benutzt werden un die 77designz kefü zu verbauen. Mal sehen ob das so klappt. Zwei carbocage adapter geschlachtet und verklebt. Wird sehr eng. Daher auch das abgefeilte gewinde... Mal sehen...


----------



## bascopeach (1. März 2016)

Hab jetzt das Garbaruk Kettenblatt, ist auch sehr viel weiter drin als das AB aber die Schaltperformance merklich höher. Da musste die 77Designz Kefü (EType) auch weichen, aber die Zähne von dem Blatt sind so brutal lang, da kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es da einen Abwurf gibt...

P.S.: Das MST Tuning und die ZeroFriction Abstreifer mit komplettem Service und neuen SKF Dichtungen kam letzte Woche rein. Die AWK V3 (mit deinen Ventilhülsen, danke dafür) ist heute mit der Post gekommen und findet wahrscheinlich Donnerstag den Weg in meine Pike, bin schon ultra gespannt! Freu mich total dass ich in Runde A noch berücksichtigt wurde...


----------



## luxaltera (2. März 2016)

Ja glückwunsch.
Bei mir gibts ein paar Updates.

MST Tuning der Pike (konnte noch nicht ausgiebig testen)
9point8 Fall Line in 150mm ist eigentlich nur 8mm zu lang für mich. hab kurzerhand das sitzrohr um 6mm gekürzt. das ging gerade noch so. Passt gut genug. fahre meine stützen eh nicht voll ausgefahren wenn ich nicht bergauf fahre... 

11fach upgrade (Sram XX1 Kassette/ XTR Shifter) mit vorhandenem XT M8000 Schaltwerk.
Schaltet super wenn da nicht ein klitzekleines problem wäre...

Habe in meiner Gier übersehen das Shimano mal wieder einen neuen standart rausgehauen hat. I-Spec II!
Beim überfliegen habe ich das mit I-Spec B verwechselt. Nun ist der schweineteure XTR Shifter mit kabelbindern befestigt weil es anders erstmal nicht ging.
War stinksauer (auf mich un shimano) aber als ich sah das die M8000 Bremsgriffe dann doch nicht soooo teuer sind (35€Stk) hab ich dann doch meinen stolz gefressen und die als rattenschwanz upgrade nachbestellt... Bisschen blöd fühlt sich das schon an, aber dafür bekommt die tochter nun SLX bremsen ans MTB. 

Das hat widerum zur folge das ich meinen umgebauten SLX shifter als SS Remote auch nicht weiterbenutzen kann. und da ich nicht einsehe um an dieser stelle einen brandneuen M8000 geschweige denn M9000 2/3x shifter zu erschwingen nur um den dann zu zerfriemeln, dachte ich ich warte erstmal was mit dem dämpfer passiert* und rüste erstmal wieder auf die originale remote zurück...

*Der Inline ist nun entgültig aus dem Bike verbannt worden und ich warte nun auf den DB Air CS. Das wird ein paar monate dauern haben mir CC versichert und schicken mir in der zwischenzeit einen neuen Inline. Glaube aber nicht das ich mir die arbeit mache um denn überhaupt einzubauen... Vielleicht gibts dann doch noch ein MST tuning für den Monarchen wenn das erhältlich ist...

heute abend mache ich jedenfalls mal den versuch die KeFü hinter den B-Ring zu bekommen. hiffe das klappt. geht da echt um .1mm wenn nicht, dann wird halt erstmal wieder ohne gefahren... bei dem KB ist es übrigens so das die Kettenlinie ohne einen spacerring unterm tretlager sogar zu weit innen liegt. Also habe ich noch glück. werde das dann genauer dokumentieren sodas es deutlich ist was genau passt und was nicht.

wenn alles klappt bleibt einem nicht mehr viel zum tunen... das restliche orange kann eigentlich auch weg. Dann mache ich vielleicht in zukunft pink/magenta decals für den innenrahmen und hohle mir ein paar magenta eloxierte schrauben aber das ist ein grosses vielleicht. das orange geht auf jeden fall runter...


----------



## checker4711 (2. März 2016)

@bascopeach und @luxaltera: habe grad das AB dran und überlege auch umzurüsten. Gibt es zwischen dem B-Ring und dem Garbaruk KB ausser Direct Mount vs. XX1 Mount (eigentlich cool wegen schneller Wechseloption aber braucht man das überhaupt) noch irgendwelche Unterschiede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (2. März 2016)

checker4711 schrieb:


> @bascopeach und @luxaltera: habe grad das AB dran und überlege auch umzurüsten. Gibt es zwischen dem B-Ring und dem Garbaruk KB ausser Direct Mount vs. XX1 Mount (eigentlich cool wegen schneller Wechseloption aber braucht man das überhaupt) noch irgendwelche Unterschiede?



Check mal das Garbaruk, die Zähne sind extrem lang, die sind so lange, dass die aus der Kette rausschauen, also ich glaube die Sicherheit, die Kette zu halten ist sehr hoch!


----------



## mrmind (2. März 2016)

Seid ihr mit euren AB oval Kettenblättern so unzufrieden, oder warum rüstet ihr jetzt alle was anderes drauf? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## checker4711 (2. März 2016)

Das ist ein sehr gutes Argument, denn ich "hasse" KeKü's


----------



## checker4711 (2. März 2016)

Habt Ihr noch irgendeine Empfehlung/Argumente Direct Mount vs. XX1-Spider-Mount?


----------



## zichl (2. März 2016)

Auf einen Bericht über die MST getunte Pike inkl AWK bin ich sehr gespannt.


----------



## checker4711 (2. März 2016)

@zichl: schau einfach auf Seite 6, denn ich habe MST+AWK seit ein paar Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (2. März 2016)

checker4711 schrieb:


> @zichl: schau einfach auf Seite 6, denn ich habe MST+AWK seit ein paar Wochen


Mario (MST) hat das Pike-Tuning an einen Servicepartner Fahrrad Fahrwerk abgegeben, hat da schon mal Jemand eine Preisabfrage für das Tuning gestartet?


----------



## checker4711 (2. März 2016)

kuckst Du: http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/federgabel-daempfer-tuning/


----------



## bascopeach (2. März 2016)

grosser schrieb:


> Mario (MST) hat das Pike-Tuning an einen Servicepartner Fahrrad Fahrwerk abgegeben, hat da schon mal Jemand eine Preisabfrage für das Tuning gestartet?



Ich hab meine Pike dort machen lassen, der Laden und vor allem Fred ist top! Die Preise variieren etwas wegen dem Umfang den man machen lässt. Ich hatte eben Abstreifer/SKF Dichtungen/Großer Service/MST Kartusche und habe dafür einen kleinen Rabatt bekommen.
Kann das Fahrrad Fahrwerk aber wirklich sehr empfehlen.


----------



## grosser (2. März 2016)

checker4711 schrieb:


> kuckst Du: http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/federgabel-daempfer-tuning/


Ja, hatte ich gesehen, aber leider stehen die Preise noch nicht fest.
*@bascopeach ok!*


----------



## checker4711 (2. März 2016)

Hmm, stehen doch Preise mit dabei...


----------



## grosser (2. März 2016)

checker4711 schrieb:


> Hmm, stehen doch Preise mit dabei...


habe es jetzt auch gesehen!! DAnke


----------



## checker4711 (2. März 2016)

Hehe


----------



## ab-ndy (2. März 2016)

Das MST tuning funktioniert nur mit rct3 Kartusche oder? Habe die RC Pike verbaut


----------



## zichl (2. März 2016)

ab-ndy schrieb:


> Das MST tuning funktioniert nur mit rct3 Kartusche oder? Habe die RC Pike verbaut


Nein, geht auch mit der RC.


----------



## ab-ndy (2. März 2016)

Coole sache... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (2. März 2016)

mrmind schrieb:


> Seid ihr mit euren AB oval Kettenblättern so unzufrieden, oder warum rüstet ihr jetzt alle was anderes drauf?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nicht unzufrieden aber die kettenlinie ist suboptimal. Die ovalität hat mir sehr gefallen. Ich werd mal ein paar photos zum vergleichen machen...

Ich habe direct mount damit ich die ovals auch <32t fahren kann. Das geht mit spider nicht. Wenn du mit einem 32er oval oder 30 rund klarkommst und nichts kleineres brauchst dann ist ne spider prima... Ich mags eh wegen dem cleanen look.


----------



## luxaltera (2. März 2016)

Also, Ovalität ist beinahe gleich. Das Bionicon ist etwas runder aber nur minimal. Der ovalitätswinkel ist aber der gleiche.
Die zähne des bio sind etwa 0.5mm länger und es ist ca 3g schwerer. 
Das hauptargument ist also ganz deutlich kettenlinie. Da ist der unterschied 4,4mm die das Bionicon nach innen wandert.


----------



## mrmind (4. März 2016)

Betrifft das nur die Konstruktion mit Bashring? Oder ist die Linie auch suboptimal wenn ich beim 7.0 Race einfach das Original Race Face KB durch dass all back ersetzte? Hab das Ding nämlich schon gekauft aber nicht montiert... Oder sollte ich gleich das Bionicon kaufen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## luxaltera (4. März 2016)

Schwer zu sagen. ich würds probieren und schauen auf welchem ritzel die kette perfekt gerade ist.


----------



## LanceDD (4. März 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Auf einen Bericht über die MST getunte Pike inkl AWK bin ich sehr gespannt.


Ich habe mich heute ziemlich lange mit jemandem von Fahrrad Fahrwerk wegen dem Tuning der Pike unterhalten. 
Von MST ist er klar überzeugt - logisch, wenn sie den Einbau übernehmen. Aber gestern hat er die erste AWK für einen Kunden verbaut und ist jetzt schier begeistert! Nun will er für seine Bikes auch schleunigst so ne AWK haben und meint auch, dass das, mit MST und Zero Friction Abstreifern, die beste Lösung überhaupt für die Pike ist (vor allem wenn man so schwer ist wie ich - 94kg)...


----------



## bascopeach (4. März 2016)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute ziemlich lange mit jemandem von Fahrrad Fahrwerk wegen dem Tuning der Pike unterhalten.
> Von MST ist er klar überzeugt - logisch, wenn sie den Einbau übernehmen. Aber gestern hat er die erste AWK für einen Kunden verbaut und ist jetzt schier begeistert! Nun will er für seine Bikes auch schleunigst so ne AWK haben und meint auch, dass das, mit MST und Zero Friction Abstreifern, die beste Lösung überhaupt für die Pike ist (vor allem wenn man so schwer ist wie ich - 94kg)...



Jetzt rate mal wer das war  (und wer genau dieses Setting verbaut hat) Ich hoffe ich kann morgen mal bisschen ballern gehen!


----------



## checker4711 (4. März 2016)

Meine Rede - mit 90kg...


----------



## bascopeach (5. März 2016)

@luxaltera : Wenn ich nicht deinen Thread "missbrauchen" soll, sondern was eigenes aufbauen soll, sag bitte Bescheid! 

So, neue Idee die in meinem Kopf rumgeistert, seit der Bommelmaster verkündet hat, dass man den Direttissima Hebel mit den MT5/7 Sätteln kombinieren kann...

Ich fahre momentan die Guide RSC und bin von der Bremse an sich sehr begeistert, sie jammert mir nur etwas arg viel, ein Ticken Feuchtigkeit und schon geht der Gesang los. Vielleicht lässt sich das auch mit StormSl Scheiben lösen, wer weiß.
Dicker Pluspunkt der SRAM Bremse ist natürlich das Matchmaker-Konzept. Ich habe mein Cockpit ja folgendermaßen:

Links: Guide + Shapeshifter mittels Specialized Trigger an einer SRAM Schelle

Rechts: Guide + X01 + Reverb an einer Sram Schelle.

Bei Trickstuff wollen sie die Möglichkeit bei der Direttissima einbauen, dass man sie mit SRAM Triggern fahren kann. Bleibt also nur die Reverb ohne Schelle. und die geht eben nur zusätzlich, schade, aus 2 Schellen werden dann 3. Da die Reverb aber nur 125mm hat und mit auch ne mechanische 150mm ganz gut taugen würde habe ich mich gefragt, ob man nicht nen X01 Trigger nehmen kann und den Shapeshifter* UND *den mechanischen Hebel der DropperPost in dem Trigger verbinden kann. 

Ich befürchte nicht, weil der kleine Hebel nicht mit einem Seilzug funktioniert, ich wollte es nur mal in die Runde werfen


----------



## luxaltera (5. März 2016)

Das wird nicht einfach.
Ich hab mich ergeben und mach das jetzt mit symmetrie. 
Links: ss-hebel,bremse
Rechts: bremse/shifter, dropper.

Ich finde den ss hebel eigentlich echt schick. Wenn es den auch für rechts gäbe wäre das perfekt. Habe im moment den von der thomson stütze. Der sieht auch echt gut aus hatte aber keine umlenkung/einsteller. Musste ich vn kindshock bestellen (hibike) 

Weiss jemand obs den ss-hebel auch für rechts gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (5. März 2016)

Und sollte ich jemals einen dämpfer mit remote plattform haben kann ich immernoch einen 3fach shifter opfern.

Der jetzige 3fach ss-shifter mod musste den neuen bremsgriffen weichen... Siehe oben.


----------



## LanceDD (5. März 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Das wird nicht einfach.
> Ich hab mich ergeben und mach das jetzt mit symmetrie.
> Links: ss-hebel,bremse
> Rechts: bremse/shifter, dropper.
> ...


Ich hatte den 2015er Shapeshifter Hebel rechts montiert, weil die Reverb per Matchmaker nach unten links gewandert war. 
Der neue 2016er sieht zwar bissl anders aus, aber der sollte doch auch rechts passen, oder?


----------



## ab-ndy (5. März 2016)

Hab schon paar mal gelesen dass der SS Hebel verkehrt herum montiert worden ist...quasi von unten nach oben 

Habe heute erfolgreich Huber Buchsen beim Monarch montiert...Das ist für den SS definitiv ein Gewinn. Der obere Bolzen hatte vorher gefühlt nichtmal 1/1000 mm Spiel


----------



## mrmind (5. März 2016)

ab-ndy schrieb:


> Hab schon paar mal gelesen dass der SS Hebel verkehrt herum montiert worden ist...quasi von unten nach oben
> 
> Habe heute erfolgreich Huber Buchsen beim Monarch montiert...Das ist für den SS definitiv ein Gewinn. Der obere Bolzen hatte vorher gefühlt nichtmal 1/1000 mm Spiel



Kannst du bitte einmal die Maße für die Huber Buchsen durchgeben? Wie lange hast du gewartet? Danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## grosser (5. März 2016)

mrmind schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte einmal die Maße für die Huber Buchsen durchgeben? Wie lange hast du gewartet? Danke
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sag ihm dein Bike-Modell und Dämpfer und er weis was du benötigst! 2-4 Tage


----------



## bascopeach (5. März 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Und sollte ich jemals einen dämpfer mit remote plattform haben kann ich immernoch einen 3fach shifter opfern.
> 
> Der jetzige 3fach ss-shifter mod musste den neuen bremsgriffen weichen... Siehe oben.



Neue Bremsgriffe? Keine Zee mehr? 3fach SS Mod? Du hattest doch den SS per Shimano Trigger angelenkt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (5. März 2016)

Zee Sättel nach wie vor. Nur andere Griffe nach i-spec 2 Standard... M8000 

Ja das meinte ich mit 3fach mod. Das war ein 3fach shifter... Passt aber nicht mehr an i-spec 2


----------



## ab-ndy (5. März 2016)

Wie schon erwähnt... Sag dass du n Strive hast und er weiß was du brauchst. Etwa 2-4 Tage nach Zahlungseingang. Passte auch alles bestens


----------



## bascopeach (6. März 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Zee Sättel nach wie vor. Nur andere Griffe nach i-spec 2 Standard... M8000
> 
> Ja das meinte ich mit 3fach mod. Das war ein 3fach shifter... Passt aber nicht mehr an i-spec 2



Das lässt sich aber ganz leicht lösen. Variante 1: feilen, dann passts auch wieder, Variante 2: neue Topcap für den Trigger kaufen.

Hatte das Problem auch an meinem letzten Enduro, wir habens mit ner neuen Kappe gelöst.

Hast mal n Foto von den neuen Griffen?


----------



## luxaltera (6. März 2016)

Du machst den gleichen fehler wie ich und verwechselst I-spec b mit I-spec 2... Habe weiter oben ausführlich über dieses dilemma berichtet  Photos kommen heute. Es regnet. Garagentag...


----------



## bascopeach (6. März 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Du machst den gleichen fehler wie ich und verwechselst I-spec b mit I-spec 2... Habe weiter oben ausführlich über dieses dilemma berichtet  Photos kommen heute. Es regnet. Garagentag...



Shit, du hast recht, so ne *'#%!?!! oder? Was sollen diese 1000 neuen Standards jedes Jahr? Bei Shimano ist das echt unmöglich. SRAM hat die Schelle wenigstens schon ewig im Programm... Hoffentlich bleibt der iSpec2 jetzt mal ne Weile...


----------



## luxaltera (6. März 2016)

Ja so hab ich auch gewettert... Stinksauer war ich als ich das ding in der hand hatte... Naja. Das i-spec 2 ist auch nicht wirklich elegant. Glaub nicht das die die finger davon lassen. Mit der eleganz der sram schelle kommen die nicht mit. 
Einiges gutes hat es aber. Die schelle ist viel dünner und die shifter sind wesentlich variabler geworden. Winkel und abstabd kann nun verstellt werden Das kann sram so nicht. Da komm ich mit meinen kurzen stumpen auch an dir hebel


----------



## Dice8 (8. März 2016)

Hey Markus, bist du die Kombi Baron Projekt 2.4 mit MK II 2.4 jetzt schon gefahren? Gehen die ohne Probleme tubeless? Falls ja, ist die Kombi deiner Meinung nach besser als MM und HD?


----------



## luxaltera (8. März 2016)

Mag die überhaupt nicht. Der baron ist wesentlich dünner als die mary und bei gleichem druck verliert er lügt bei kleinen hopsern. Solange er nicht bewegt wird ist er dicht. Aber bei plotzlicher belastung knickt die seitenwand ein und es wird luft ausgerülpst... (1,5bar). Ich find den kagge. Der mk2 verliert uber nacht auch schleichend druck... Wer dir kombi mal versuchen will, ich geb die gerne ab. Spart zwar nen haufen gewicht aber ist es nicht wert. Mit 1,9bar ist der dicht aber das ist dann so hart das der nicht ansatzweise mit der mary mthalten kann, die fahr ich namlich auf 1,4-5 ohne jegliche einwändeihrerseits... Schade, denn den 26" 2.5 baron fand ich echt ne waffe. 

Also, wer einen satz contis probieren möchte, schriftzüge sind schon geschwärzt, meldung machen.


----------



## luxaltera (8. März 2016)

Photos hab ich auch vergessen. Dafür schäme ich mich sehr. Wochenende kommt update.


----------



## Dice8 (8. März 2016)

Danke für dein Feedback. Das die contis bei tubeless rumzicken war in der Vergangenheit ja leider schon immer so. Ich habe gehofft das die neuen die auch "tubeless ready" seien sollen mal endlich die Luft halten. Bleib ich vorerst bei der Mary am VR. Fürs HR suche ich allerwegs noch was gutes. Der DHR II in 3C hat nicht gerade den besten Rollwiderstand. Ist da der HD besser? Auch vom Grip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (9. März 2016)

Ich mag den allerdings brauch ich am HR nicht viel grip. Das ist also für mich nicht das ausschlaggebende argument bzw achte ich da beim reifenvergleich nicht besonders drauf. Rollen muss er gut, relativ pannensicher sein, nicht wegknicken in schnellen kurven oder schiefen landungen... beim klettern über wurzeln sollte er nicht wegrutschen, klar. Finde fürs schnelle die mischung MM/HD (sg trailstar mischung) echt sehr gut. Leider recht schwer. Das ist schon beinahe dh beschlappung


----------



## Dice8 (9. März 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> [...]
> Rollen muss er gut,relativ pannensicher swinund beim klettern über wurzeln sollte er nicht wegrutschen



Genaus sowas suche ich. Kannste da was empfehlen? Wie schon erwähnt rollt der DHR II in 3C (war auf dem Strive drauf)am HR nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## luxaltera (9. März 2016)

Siehe edit.


----------



## Dice8 (9. März 2016)




----------



## luxaltera (9. März 2016)

Auf den heimtrails (relativ flach, wurzeln, blätter, verdichteter sandboden. Null felsen, lehm, matsch) finde ich den rockrazor auch echt prima und der rollt einfach nur geil. Der kommt jetzt wieder drauf bis die fitness und das wetter das reisen in die bergigeren gebiete wieder zulassen... Dann mach ich den HD wieder drauf... Das einzige was beim RR fehlt ist wurzelklettersicherheit. Aber darauf kann man sich einstellen... Im nassen technisch felsigen muss ich den nicht fahren. Da ist mir der HD hinten lieber.


----------



## checker4711 (9. März 2016)

MM + HD ist auch meine erste Wahl, nach einigem Experimentieren. Ich werde jedoch vorne (mal wieder) dem neuen FA eine Chance geben - der soll dem MM ziemlich nah kommen und ist noch leichter. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er damit für die Hometrails vielleicht sogar die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## zichl (10. März 2016)

Wenn tubeless wichtig ist ist die Schwalbe Kombi sicher super. Die conti sind auf feuchten Steine etc aber einfach besser. Aber ich fand die Mary 2.35 SG TS einfach super und vor allem die karkasse ist hammer. Der Baron kann feucht aber eindeutig besser.


----------



## luxaltera (10. März 2016)

Bro dem druck den der bei mir braucht um überhaupt dicht zu bleiben bezweifle ich das der besser gript als die mary. Liegt vielleicht an der 35er felge. Das scheint beim baron zu breit zu sein. Der will immer wieder vom bead springen... Ist ja auch ein gutes stuck kleiner als die mary.


----------



## zichl (10. März 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Bro dem druck den der bei mir braucht um überhaupt dicht zu bleiben bezweifle ich das der besser gript als die mary. Liegt vielleicht an der 35er felge. Das scheint beim baron zu breit zu sein. Der will immer wieder vom bead springen... Ist ja auch ein gutes stuck kleiner als die mary.


Wenn man tubeless ausser acht lässt kann man die beiden mit ähnlichen Drücken fahren. Deswegen hatte ich das ja oben erwähnt dass bei tubeless sicher die Schwalbe Kombi super ist. Der Baron ist auf meinen schmalen 23, 4 mm Felgen, an Karkasse und Stollen, circa 1,5 mm schmaler. Das ist für mich jetzt nicht wirklich viel.
Zudem dürfte sich der Baron sicher noch breiter fahren mit der Zeit, bei der SG karkasse tut sich da eigentlich nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biky_miky (10. März 2016)

Hat schonmal jemand die neuen Schwalbe evotubes (aerothan) getestet?
Wäre das keine Alternative zu tubeless?


----------



## b0mbe (10. März 2016)

Wie hast du die Schrift auf den Reifen geschwärzt? Will das weiße Logo auf 'nen MarshGuard schwärzen.


----------



## bascopeach (10. März 2016)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Schrift auf den Reifen geschwärzt? Will das weiße Logo auf 'nen MarshGuard schwärzen.


 Kleiner Tipp, dreh den MG einfach um, so hab ichs immer gemacht als ich noch keinen Stealth-MG hatte...


----------



## b0mbe (10. März 2016)

Gute Idee! Geht in dem Fall leider aus optischen Gründen nicht, weil der auf der Innenseite schon deutliche Gebrauchsspuren hat.


----------



## bascopeach (10. März 2016)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Geht in dem Fall leider aus optischen Gründen nicht, weil der auf der Innenseite schon deutliche Gebrauchsspuren hat.



Ah okay, schade...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. März 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Genaus sowas suche ich. Kannste da was empfehlen? Wie schon erwähnt rollt der DHR II in 3C (war auf dem Strive drauf)am HR nicht wirklich gut.


Hast du nit schonmal den neuen Nobby Nic hinten versucht? War der nix?
Ansonsten schliess ich mich @luxaltera an MM/HD ist ne gute sorglos Kombination. Im letzten Sommer hatte ich hinten den Rock Razor und muß sagen das der mich auch schwer begeistert hat. Mit entsprechender Kurvenlage is der sogar spursicherer als der HD.
Zur Zeit fahr ich, aus optischen Gründen, den Onza Inex Skinwall und muß sagen das der echt gut is.
Vorne im Nassen nit ganz so idiotensicher wie die Magic Mary aber auf Felsen und Geröll dafür besser und hinten isser spurtreuer und mit mehr Traktion aufgestellt wie der Hansi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (10. März 2016)

Der neue Nobby Nic hat doch eine sehr dünne bzw. schwache Karkasse. Da habe ich mir letztens einen Snakebite in den Mantel gefahren. Tubeless bekomme ich den jedenfalls nicht mehr dicht und flicken/kleben weiß ich nicht. Suche deswegen einen Ersatz.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. März 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Der neue Nobby Nic hat doch eine sehr dünne bzw. schwache Karkasse. Da habe ich mir letztens einen Snakebite in den Mantel gefahren. Tubeless bekomme ich den jedenfalls nicht mehr dicht und flicken/kleben weiß ich nicht. Suche deswegen einen Ersatz.


Das der neue Nobby aus irgendeinem Grund anfällig gegen Snakebites is hat ein Kumpel an seinem 29er Spectral auch schon erfahren müssen.


----------



## luxaltera (10. März 2016)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Schrift auf den Reifen geschwärzt? Will das weiße Logo auf 'nen MarshGuard schwärzen.



Reifen mit edding. Muss hin und wieder aufgefrischt werden, geht aber schnell. Marshguard decals gehen mit nitro runter.


----------



## b0mbe (11. März 2016)

Hattes auf dem MarshGuard auch mit Edding probiert, aber auf dem glatten Plastik war das natürlich nix. Hab die Decals eben auf der Arbeit mit 'ner starken Verdünnung runter bekommen.


----------



## ab-ndy (11. März 2016)

Apropo Reifen... Bei Bikeunit sind die Contis momentan reduziert 

http://m.bikeunit.de/continental.ht...037.10080577&RIID=11958060&device_view=mobile


----------



## luxaltera (12. März 2016)

Paar updates




Bionicon kb ist neu. Selbstbau kefü adapter passt wieder nach dem Update... (Siehe vorh. Post) Oben etwas wacklig aber erstmal bleibt das so... Hat jemand nen s3 freesolo am strive versucht?




Weg vom xt/Oneup 10x und zur xx1 Kassette gewechselt. Schaltet butterweich. Noch... Aber verglichen mit dem vorherigen Setup ist es beeindruckend. Klappt hervorragend in Verbindung mit dem 11x m9000 shifter und m8000 schaltwerk. Die Baustelle ist erstmal geregelt... Mal sehen wie es mit'm Verschleiß von der Kassette aussehen wird... 




Dazu gehört der neue xtr shifter und die entsprechenden m8000 Bremshebel. Ja, der druckpunkt wandert. Hat er vorher auch. Nicht so schlimm. Werde nochmal mit Gefühl entlüften... Vielleicht bringts ja was. 




Habe erst wie immer versucht ob man den xt Schriftzug mit Nitroverdünung wegbekommt. Nicht machen! Der ist unterm Lack. Und der ist dem Zeug nicht gewachsen. Entsprechend ist nun Folie drauf...war fummelatbeit vom Feinsten. So wie ichs mag... Schon komisch, auf den alten griffen hat nitro keinen Schaden angerichtet... Die Schellen sind ein Stück dünner. Nice. Hab das kleine polierte stahlbügelchen allerdings schwarz gemacht. Sowas geht natürlich nicht ne...  




Ss Cover ist schwarz. Decals sind überlackiert. Anschleifen mit 1200er und dann nitro. Dann nochmal schleifen. Mit wildlederlappen Wienern bis es glänzt entfetten und klarlackieren... Die 160 ist nun auch dauerhaft schwarz. (Hoffe ich)




150er Fall Line im gekürzten sitzrohr. Knackte heute etwas beim treten. Etwas Carbon montagepaste löste das. Die Stütze ist toll. 




Cockpit ohne elox schrauben und mit den neuen Hebeln und remotes... Hole mir vielleicht noch eine zweite Thomson Remote. Die ist einfach formschön. Hoffe bloß das ich die nie ans Bein bekomme... Steht schon ganz schön ab. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich auch irgendwo zwei günstige kindshock Hebel in schwarz... Der würde auch gehen. Falls jemand so einen schwarzen zugbogen mit verstellter sucht, den gibt's von kindshock bei hibike. Ist bei Thomson nicht bei.




Orange muss weg denke ich...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. März 2016)

Welchen Q Factor hat denn die X0 Kurbel?


----------



## luxaltera (12. März 2016)

Müsst ich jetzt googeln... kA


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. März 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Müsst ich jetzt googeln... kA


Also Sram bietet die Kurbel mit 156mm und 168mm an.
Wenn du bei Gelegenheit mal grob nachmessen könntest wäre das echt nett


----------



## grosser (13. März 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Also Sram bietet die Kurbel mit 156mm und 168mm an.
> Wenn du bei Gelegenheit mal grob nachmessen könntest wäre das echt nett


Ich hatte mal bei Canyon nachgefragt und die bestätigten mir damals 168mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. März 2016)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal bei Canyon nachgefragt und die bestätigten mir damals 168mm


Danke


----------



## Dice8 (13. März 2016)

Kann man ja auch schnell nachmessen. Dauert keine Minute.


----------



## bascopeach (13. März 2016)

die FreeSolo S3 passt, hatte ich mit dem AB KB dran, aber mit dem Garbaruk hats hinten und vorne nicht mehr gepasst, aber die
Zähne sind ja sowas von brutal, da kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass die Kette runterfällt...


----------



## checker4711 (13. März 2016)

Habe auf Deinen Tip hin jetzt auch das Garbaruk dran - würde wetten, dass da nix runterfallen kann. Ausserdem mag ich eh keine KeFü's - nur unnötiges Gewicht.
Apropos, lasst uns doch mal ein paar Gewichte austauschen. Ich fang mal an: Strive CF L komplett mit Pedale 12,9kg. Bin mir absolut sicher, da geht gar nix mehr (gebe gern Ausstattungsdetails, wenn's wen interessiert). Denn das einzige Einsparungspotential wäre mein heissgeliebter CC DBAir CS - und der wird nicht angerührt.


----------



## luxaltera (13. März 2016)

Sag mal bitte an:
Reifen/felgen
Lenker/vorbau
Kurbel/pedal

Das macht immer am meisten aus finde ich... 
Wehe du fährst nen rocket ron mit dem db air cs. Dann brennt der mond.


----------



## bascopeach (13. März 2016)

checker4711 schrieb:


> Habe auf Deinen Tip hin jetzt auch das Garbaruk dran - würde wetten, dass da nix runterfallen kann. Ausserdem mag ich eh keine KeFü's - nur unnötiges Gewicht.
> Apropos, lasst uns doch mal ein paar Gewichte austauschen. Ich fang mal an: Strive CF L komplett mit Pedale 12,9kg. Bin mir absolut sicher, da geht gar nix mehr (gebe gern Ausstattungsdetails, wenn's wen interessiert). Denn das einzige Einsparungspotential wäre mein heissgeliebter CC DBAir CS - und der wird nicht angerührt.



Ja mach mal ne Auflistung, mit Foddo wäre toll, bin bei 13,0 und schaffe es glaube ich mit den Schwalbe EVO Tubes auf 12,9, aber dann
ist definitiv Schluss... meine 3M Folie packt glaub ordentlich Speck ran... aber die musste sein...


----------



## checker4711 (13. März 2016)

Na also da haben wir doch ein schönes neues Thema 
Hier meine Ausstattungsdetails: 
Reifen: v FA plus Evotube / h HD 2,25 plus Milch (Tip: milKit - wenn man's richtig macht komplett stressfreies Checken ob noch genug Milch drin ist und vorallem Nachfüllen komplett ohne Sauerei)
Felgen: Original roam 40 (denn meine Basis war das letztjährige 8.0er)
Zweiter LRS mit MM + HD 2,35 + Procore auf Ryde Edge 28 bzw. 26 Felgen (für's grobe Geläuf - Achtung: 640g Mehrgewicht)
Lenker: Fatbar Carbon 
Vorbau: Renthal Apex
Kurbel, Schaltung, Kassette, Kette: alles XX1
Pedale: Syntace NumberNine (denke das ist auch ein wichtiges Teil, um Gewicht zu sparen, daher führe ich es auch auf)
KB: Garbaruk 32 Direct Mount (@bascopeach Danke für den Tip)
Bremsen: MT7 - alternativlos - denn selbst wenn's was leichteres gäbe, die Performance ist einfach unschlagbar (kein Vergleich zur Guide - daher ist mir auch die Diskussion bez. Einschellenbefestigung total egal - @bascopeach sorry)
Dämpfer: CC DBAir CS - auch alternativlos
Gabel: Pike RC3 + AWK + MST - auch alternativlos 

Bin gespannt auf Eure Details - man freut sich ja immer über Inspirationen  Aber vielleicht kann ich ja auch den ein oder anderen inspirieren.


----------



## checker4711 (13. März 2016)

@luxaltera Rocket Ron - ach komm schon, entweder Furios Fred oder Big One - wenn schon denn schon


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. März 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Kann man ja auch schnell nachmessen. Dauert keine Minute.


Stimmt. Wenn man grad mal ne X0 Kurbel zur Hand hat geht das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (13. März 2016)

checker4711 schrieb:


> @luxaltera Rocket Ron - ach komm schon, entweder Furios Fred oder Big One - wenn schon denn schon



Hätte bei diesem post beinahe "report" gedrückt. Ist versehentlich ein like geworden.


----------



## luxaltera (13. März 2016)

14,08kg

Lrs syntace mx35 + mm/rr (sg-ts) tubeless (alles sackschwer (lrs ca 1800g) und saugut) genauso schwer wie der original dt swiss lrs aber beinahe 1cm breiter. Frage mich manchmal ob ich mal +reifen draufziehen soll zum probieren ob die in die gabel passen. Hinten wird das sicherlich nix... (?)

Cockpit 
Haven 35 carbon 25mm rise /haven 35 50mm 

Pedale HT Me03 (266g)

Keine ahnung wo ich noch sinnvoll gewicht sparen könnte. Da wo es sinn macht (räder) will ich nicht. Da wo es kaum sinn macht (mittig rahmen) wird's bald eher noch schwerer werden (dbaircs) bzw geht eigentlich nichts mehr im sinnvollen preis/robustheits rahmen. Am cockpit bin ich auch ausgereizt.


----------



## luxaltera (13. März 2016)

Um zu checken wieviel milch noch drin ist stecke ich ab sofort einfach einen schaschlik durchs ventil und schaue ob der nass rauskommt. 
Bei dem bontrager zeug habe ich letztes mal einfach nachgeschüttet obwohl es gar nicht nötig war. War toll mit 4oz milch pro reifen rumzueiern... Das verbrennt körner!


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2016)

Gewichtsliste hatte ich mal in dem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/boardi05s-strive-diaries.770481/page-6 gepostet

aber hier nochmal, is halt n 2x10, daher nicht so leicht


----------



## checker4711 (13. März 2016)

@luxaltera: soso fährst also selber einen RR und bekommst bald den DBAir CS - dann wird ein "report" von mir fällig


----------



## luxaltera (13. März 2016)

Der ist nur wegen der nachwinterlichen zwangsaufbauphase drauf zum cardio kilometer machen... Kommt dann wenn's zeit zum ballern wird wieder runter und weicht dem hd. 
Ist aber eigentlich ein vollwertiger gravity reifen. Riesending. Super karkasse und kurvenverhalten beinahe besser als der hd. Nur klettern uberfeuchte wurzeln und schnelles entschleunigen im blätter oder losem boden ist nicht sein ding. Ist aber planbar. Gas geben ist mit dem teil.eigentlich kein thema solange es relativ trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (26. März 2016)

Ich habe einen verbesserungswürdige stelle am 9.8 fall line gefunden. 
Die madenschrauben die den zug klemmen sind zu lang und das innensechskantloch ist nicht tief genug. Das habe ich bei dem versuch die schrauben tief genug zu versenken rundgedreht. Stehen die schrauben auch nur ein kleines bisschen raus lässt sich die zugklemmung nicht in die stütze schrauben. 
Ich habe mir kurzerhand zwei pedalpins auf die bessere länge abgefeilt. Die haben sehr tiefe löcher und nun ist das tauschen des zuges zornfrei.


----------



## luxaltera (27. März 2016)




----------



## luxaltera (27. März 2016)




----------



## luxaltera (27. März 2016)

Noch etwas mehr Carbon am Lenker... Die Thomson Remote war mir doch nicht ganz geheuer... Zu scharfkantig und nah am Knie... Habe die lev remotes verhältnismäßig günstig bekommen bei bikediscount. Die Umlenkungswinkel waren sogar dabei...


----------



## Boardi05 (27. März 2016)

Schaut richtig gut aus!!


----------



## BillMeyer (29. März 2016)

bedienst du mit dem LEV Remote den ShapeShifter?


----------



## luxaltera (29. März 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> bedienst du mit dem LEV Remote den ShapeShifter?


Ja


----------



## BillMeyer (29. März 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ja


 gefällt mir richtig gut.  Läuft wie original gehe ich mal von aus?


----------



## luxaltera (30. März 2016)

Ja absolut. Aber der hebel ust etwas kürzer und darum erfordert es mehr kraft. Und man mus sehr aufpassen wenn man das rad auf den kopf stellen will...


----------



## Dice8 (2. April 2016)

Hey Markus, wie schlägt sich nun das MST Tuning für die Pike? Hat es sich gelohnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (2. April 2016)

Zuerst hatte ich das gefühl das die gabel schlechter anspricht. Aber das täuscht. Die gabel scheint einfach besser zu wissen was nötig ist. Bei langsamen stössen gibt mehr gegendruck und bleibt schön hoch im federweg. Bei schnellen und härteren stössen gibt sie den federweg jedoch frei und alle trägheit verschwindet. Im knallharzen gelände war ich dieses jahr noch nicht. Aber auf treppen und mini kickern macht sie soweit alles was ich will. Aber beim einfedern im stehen reagiert sie Träger als vorher. Was an sich ganz gut ist.


----------



## Dice8 (2. April 2016)

Und wie harmoniert die Pike jetzt zusammen mit dem Monarch+? Einer schrieb mal "hinten holzig und vorne nun Sänfte".


----------



## luxaltera (2. April 2016)

Jo. Kann ich bestätigen... Wobei ich am m+ noch nie was gemacht hab... Da geht noch was mit spacern..


----------



## checker4711 (2. April 2016)

Der "Eine" war ich - und ich steh dazu immer noch zu 100%. Liegt wohl daran, dass die Gabel ein "interessanteres" Thema ist als der Dämpfer. MST und Monarch finde ich vom Gesamtfahrwerk her einfach unausgewogen. Entweder Holz-Holz oder Sänfte-Sänfte - meine Meinung...


----------



## LanceDD (2. April 2016)

checker4711 schrieb:


> Der "Eine" war ich - und ich steh dazu immer noch zu 100%. Liegt wohl daran, dass die Gabel ein "interessanteres" Thema ist als der Dämpfer. MST und Monarch finde ich vom Gesamtfahrwerk her einfach unausgewogen. Entweder Holz-Holz oder Sänfte-Sänfte - meine Meinung...


Aber zum Glück kommt ja bald das MST Tuning für den Monarch!


----------



## Dice8 (2. April 2016)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück kommt ja bald das MST Tuning für den Monarch!


Ja genau. Und solange warte ich ab. Ich schicke dann die Pike und Monarch+ zu Fahrrad Fahrwerk. 

Ich habe ja schon die MST in der Boxxer und weiß das der Mario sein Handwerk versteht.


----------



## canny_8.0 (4. April 2016)

So mein "schätzchen" ist nun auch endlich fertig...

Änderungen:
- Gabel Lyrik 2016 170 mm (Fox 36 verkauft)
- Bremsen Magura MT7 (noch nie eine bessere gehabt )
- Dämpfer DB nur Huber Buchsen rein
- Kette KMC X10 SL DLC "blau" - passend zur Bikefarbe 
- LRS Syntace W35 MX
- Bremsscheiben Hope (natürlich auch in blau)
- Kurbelgarnitur Sram X0 (hatte ich noch)
- Lenker crank brothers carbon mit passendem Vorbau
- Reverb auf 150 mm umgebaut
- Schwalbe procore mit Hans Dampf

Das wars jetzt erstmal.... Waren gestern im Bikepark Schulenberg und es macht mit dem Teil einfach richtig Laune......


----------



## BillMeyer (4. April 2016)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> So mein "schätzchen" ist nun auch endlich fertig...
> 
> Änderungen:
> - Reverb auf 150 mm umgebaut
> -



hast du dazu evtl eine anleitung? bzw. was muss man umbauen?


----------



## Dice8 (4. April 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> hast du dazu evtl eine anleitung? bzw. was muss man umbauen?



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. 



Dice8 schrieb:


> Hier eine Anleitung zum Umbau.
> 
> Eins vorab: *Umbau ohne Gewähr! Wer zwei linke Hände hat sollte das erst garnicht versuchen! Ich übernehme keinerlei Haftung wenn was kaputt geht! *
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (4. April 2016)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> So mein "schätzchen" ist nun auch endlich fertig...
> 
> Änderungen:
> - Gabel Lyrik 2016 170 mm (Fox 36 verkauft)
> ...



Keine bilder?!


----------



## canny_8.0 (5. April 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Keine bilder?!



Kommen noch... Muss erst mal geputz werden


----------



## TrailProf (8. April 2016)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> So mein "schätzchen" ist nun auch endlich fertig...
> 
> Änderungen:
> - Dämpfer DB nur Huber Buchsen rein
> Das wars jetzt erstmal.... Waren gestern im Bikepark Schulenberg und es macht mit dem Teil einfach richtig Laune......



Welche Buchsen hast du für den DB genommen? Ich werd da nicht ganz schlau aus der HP vom Huber.
Warum hast du die 36er gegen die Lyrik getauscht, die funktioniert doch bis auf den fehlenden Schnellspanner eig. ganz gut?


----------



## luxaltera (25. Mai 2016)

Der IXS Trail hat kein insektennetz und so langsam wurde es mir zu blöd. Also selbst machen mal wieder. Heiskleber, mückennetz... Erst die lochränder mit heissklerber dünn einstreichen. Netz auslegen und auf klettpunkten vorspannen. Dann mit einem heissen löffelchen andrücken und überstand mit skalpel abschneiden... 1h arbeit.


----------



## luxaltera (30. Mai 2016)

Die s3 version des 77 designz oval guide passt nur in verbindung mit einem absolute black kb am strive. 
Mit dem bionicon hat man allerdings eine wesentlich bessere kettenlinie. 
Man kann mal wieder nicht alles haben ohne zu basteln... Hatte ich keinen bock drauf. Jetzt fahr ich halt wieder das absolute black...


Der canyon Hammerschmidt adapter passt nicht ans strive. Das innere loch (bb Aussparung) ist 1,5mm zu klein. Hab's mal passend gemacht. Die nötige energie kam vom ärger auf canyons fehlende weitsicht/bzw arroganz wenn es zu internationalen Standards kommt. Schwach, echt schwach.


----------



## grosser (31. Mai 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Der canyon Hammerschmidt adapter passt nicht ans strive. Das innere loch (bb Aussparung) ist 1,5mm zu klein. Hab's mal passend gemacht. Die nötige energie kam vom ärger auf canyons fehlende weitsicht/bzw arroganz wenn es zu internationalen Standards kommt. Schwach, echt schwach.



Der hat an meinem CF gepasst!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (31. Mai 2016)

am AL passt der jedenfalls nicht ohne weiteres


----------



## Scotty_Genius (31. Mai 2016)

mit dem risiko, dass die fragie hier schon kam, aber wie hast du die Shape shifter abdeckung schwarz bekommen?


----------



## BillMeyer (31. Mai 2016)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> mit dem risiko, dass die fragie hier schon kam, aber wie hast du die Shape shifter abdeckung schwarz bekommen?



würde jetzt mal tippen, mit Lack oder Sprühfolie.


----------



## luxaltera (1. Juni 2016)

anschleifen mit ganz feinem schleifpapier (klarlack) dann mit nitro alles abmachen. Danach matt acryl klarlack. Mit dem Fön harttrocknen. hat 20min gedauert.


----------



## TheShrimpMurder (14. Juli 2016)

Hey Luxaltera,

vielleicht hab ich es auch überlesen aber, wie ist den jetzt dein fahreindruck mit dem Angleset? Lohnt sich der Umbau?


----------



## luxaltera (15. Juli 2016)

Ist jetzt keine offenbahrung. Bergauf steigt der bock nun schon etwas schneller. Bergab fühlt man sich ein klein wenig sicherer. In den kurven... schwer zu sagen. tagesform und einbildung machen allerdings nen grösseren unterschied als das ding. Hauptsächlich merken tu ich es bergauf.  Daher würde ich eher sagen, muss nicht sein. ich lass ihn drauf aber gelohnt hat es sich nicht finde ich.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. August 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> bedienst du mit dem LEV Remote den ShapeShifter?





luxaltera schrieb:


> Ja



Gut zu wissen, dass das funzt! 
Hab mir meinen Shifter-Hebel beim Sturz abgebrochen und sogar noch nen KS-Hebel irgendwo rumfliegen.
Dann kommt der hin, Ergonomie ist bei dem ja auch sehr angenehm


----------



## Jakob32 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hi @luxaltera

Ist dein Double Barrel Air CS mittlerweile gekommen?
Kannst du mal deine Meinung dazu sagen.

Jakob


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Dezember 2016)

Hat hier jetzt nochmal jemadn Erfahrungen zum MST Tuning sowohl bei der Pike als uach beim Dämpfer?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2016)

Ein guter Kumpel hat beides und ist sehr zufrieden.
Wir sind auch über Jahre MST-Boxxer gefahren, gutes Zeug !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (12. Dezember 2016)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hat hier jetzt nochmal jemadn Erfahrungen zum MST Tuning sowohl bei der Pike als uach beim Dämpfer?



Fahr es sowohl in der Pike (mit AWK) und im Monarch Plus (Debon Air) und bin total zufrieden! Vor allem am Dämpfer sind es Welten von Stock auf Tuning!


----------



## zichl (12. Dezember 2016)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Fahr es sowohl in der Pike (mit AWK) und im Monarch Plus (Debon Air) und bin total zufrieden! Vor allem am Dämpfer sind es Welten von Stock auf Tuning!


Ich hoffe ich komme auch bald in den Genuss.


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Dezember 2016)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Fahr es sowohl in der Pike (mit AWK) und im Monarch Plus (Debon Air) und bin total zufrieden! Vor allem am Dämpfer sind es Welten von Stock auf Tuning!



Die Einstellbarkeit (RCT3) bleibt erhalten oder?


----------



## bascopeach (15. Dezember 2016)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Die Einstellbarkeit (RCT3) bleibt erhalten oder?



Ja, die bleibt erhalten, bzw. es ändert sich tatsächlich was beim durchklicken 

Die Plattform am Monarch leidet etwas, der Zugewinn übertrumpft das aber um Längen!


----------



## luxaltera (29. April 2017)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> Hi @luxaltera
> 
> Ist dein Double Barrel Air CS mittlerweile gekommen?
> Kannst du mal deine Meinung dazu sagen.
> ...




etwas spät aber der ist klasse. fahre den nun ein paar monate und ist bislang das beste was ich am bike hatte. schwer aber wenigstens. zuverlässig.


----------



## Dice8 (29. April 2017)

luxaltera schrieb:


> etwas spät aber der ist klasse. fahre den nun ein paar monate und ist bislang das beste was ich am bike hatte. schwer aber wenigstens. zuverlässig.


Wie sieht dein Setup beim DBAir CS aus?


----------



## luxaltera (29. April 2017)

werde ich gleich mal raussuchen. hab ich ne weile in ruhe gelassen da es gut funktionierte.


----------



## luxaltera (29. April 2017)

LSR +11
LSC +10
HSR +2¼ 
HSC +1½

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (29. April 2017)

Spacer verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (29. April 2017)

Nee

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## luxaltera (13. Mai 2017)

Update


----------



## luxaltera (27. Mai 2017)

Gabel und Lenker Update. Lyrik 170 und Box Components... Hab den Fitness LSR drauf. Der extra cm bringt den Lenkwinkel nun auf 64° im DH modus. (for the record: shapeshifter funzt noch immer tadellos nach dem upgrade und wurde weder geserviced noch entlüftet oder dergleichen...)

Nicht wundern wegen den Strassenreifen. Wobei ich sagen muss das ich mit dem Rock Razor vorne und hinten auch im Gelände gut zurechtkomme solange es nicht zu nass ist...


----------



## luxaltera (27. Mai 2017)




----------



## bascopeach (27. Mai 2017)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Dein CC DB Air braucht noch das Black Stanchion upgrade! Das würde so richtig reinhauen!


----------



## luxaltera (27. Mai 2017)

kommt beim nächsten service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (27. Mai 2017)

Und kommt noch für die Lyrik eine AWK und/oder MST Tuning?


----------



## luxaltera (28. Mai 2017)

Awk auf jeden Fall.


----------



## luxaltera (1. Juni 2017)

..


----------



## luxaltera (3. Juni 2017)

Habe gerade die erste Post in diesem thread angepasst und alle Neuereungen eingetragen um es übersichtlich zu halten.
Uns wurde mein altes Rotwild, was meine Frau zum Einkaufen und auf Minitouren und Fitnessrunden fuhr, geklaut. Ich musste einen alten Rahmen der im Keller vcergammelte wieder aufbauen und es bot sich an um hierfür gebrauchte teile vom Strive herzunehmen und gegen Neuteile zu ersetzen.
Es gab neben dem bereits erwähntem neuen Cockpit und Gabel einen neuen Sattel, Griffe, Pedale und sogar eine Klingel. (braucht man hier im Wald wenn man keine Luft zum Jodeln hat)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand.  


Ich vergesse es gerne um nach langen Bergaufstrecken die Federung wieder auf Spass umzustellen. Das Rosa verschnellert den Kontrollblick enorm. Besonders beim der schwinge reicht ein schneller blick nach unten um zu sehen was los ist. 




 


Ein schwarzer Airshaft für den CCDB AIR CS kommt beim nächsten Service. Evt sogar schwarz eloxierte einsteller wenn ich da vorher noch ersatzteile bekomme die ich machen lassen kann bevor ich ihn einschicke... Bis dahin sind die halt nur lackiert...



Neue Pedale diesmal auch in ganz schwarz. Die alten waren schon ganz wackelig da sie von werk nicht ordentlich geschmiert waren... kann nur immer empfehlen sowas bei Verschleißteilen immer zu checken. Habe diese jetz erstmal geöfnet und ordentlich mit Fett vollgempumpt. War wieder nicht viel drinne... Ansonsten ein tolles, leichtes pedal! Deswegen gabs das auch nochmal.



nochmal ein paar Bilder von den Decals die ich selbst geschnitten habe... halten immernoch ohne probleme


 


Neues Cockpit nochmal...






Klingel... [Link]


 




Kunststoff Neu funktioniert auch hervorragend auf Schalt und Bremszügen, sowie Unterrohrschutz und verkratzten Carbonteilen. Färbt nach dem Trocknen nicht ab. 


Ergon macht auf Stealth... mir solls recht sein. 



Leider zu spät gemerkt das der Strassen LRS drin ist (original DT Swiss mit tubeless Rock Razor Trailstar vorne und Pacestar hinten) Den Syntace LRS baue ich nur ein wenn ich nicht zuhause unterwegs bin. Hier gibts keine Felsen oder supersteile abfahrten. Nur sand und wurzeln auf den Trails und viel Waldautobahn. Ich finde ein bisschen Rutschen auf nassen Wurzeln nicht tragisch. Gut für die Technik.


----------



## luxaltera (4. August 2017)

Gerade von MRC wiederbekommen... Nix mehr gold.


----------



## Dice8 (4. August 2017)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Gerade von MRC wiederbekommen... Nix mehr gold.


Was hast du bezahlt für den Service inkl. Blacktube?


----------



## luxaltera (4. August 2017)

162euro


----------



## luxaltera (4. August 2017)

Alles wieder komplett! Jetzt kann die Einstellerei wieder losgehen


----------

